# Auto Delete on Genie



## toobs

I was watching my recorded shows and once the show was finished and the Genie went back to the playlist, it not automatically deletes the show that I just watched. I no longer have the option if I want to delete or keep the show.

Has anyone noticed this new feature?

How do I turn off auto delete?

*Moderator Edit, please see this post:*
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212316-auto-delete-on-genie/page-4#entry3259925


----------



## Regw3

my genie is deleting programs if you switch channels while playing a recorded program.


----------



## toobs

Is this a bad glitched? I never had this happen before until tonight.


----------



## mrdobolina

Was it a show with the new Start Over/Look Back/whatever they're calling it feature?


----------



## toobs

No, I was just watching my usually recorded shows, like tonight's Pawn Stars.


----------



## mrdobolina

From what I see, that is one of the shows that you are able to "start from the beginning" aka the new feature. I think there is a bug with these shows even if you scheduled it to record as a series or whatever. Others are posting in other threads about how they'll be watching one of those shows that they recorded, and if they hit "exit" it deletes the recording. 

I'm recording the Don Rickles special and I know for a fact I will not watch it all in one sitting. Probably going to have to re-record it if it is truly going to auto-delete.


----------



## Laxguy

It could be that these shows are on the very new - what he says just above....



toobs said:


> I was watching my recorded shows and once the show was finished and the Genie went back to the playlist, it not automatically deletes the show that I just watched. I no longer have the option if I want to delete or keep the show.
> 
> Has anyone noticed this new feature?
> 
> How do I turn off auto delete?


What channel? Did you press Exit to get back to the List?


----------



## inkahauts

toobs said:


> I was watching my recorded shows and once the show was finished and the Genie went back to the playlist, it not automatically deletes the show that I just watched. I no longer have the option if I want to delete or keep the show.
> 
> Has anyone noticed this new feature?
> 
> How do I turn off auto delete?


Do you know if you started watching the show before it finished recording?


----------



## toobs

inkahauts said:


> Do you know if you started watching the show before it finished recording?


No, i watched the show after it finished recording.


----------



## litzdog911

Have you tried resetting your Genie DVR?


----------



## shy007

I don't have the Genie but I hit exit to go to live TV on my DVR and my Pawn Star episode was deleted. I was very upset because I was making coffee to watch the episode.


----------



## mightythor88

Yeah, I tried it again w. Rickles this morning after recording it off of spike again last night, and "exit" still deleted. "Exit" seems to equal delete (without asking for confirmation) with "look back."


----------



## jimmie57

toobs said:


> I was watching my recorded shows and once the show was finished and the Genie went back to the playlist, it not automatically deletes the show that I just watched. I no longer have the option if I want to delete or keep the show.
> 
> Has anyone noticed this new feature?
> 
> How do I turn off auto delete?


Do you have your , Menu, Recordings, Manage Recordings, Record Defaults, set to " Keep Until: I Delete It "
If not, you might change that setting and see if the problem continues.


----------



## sigma1914

jimmie57 said:


> Do you have your , Menu, Recordings, Manage Recordings, Record Defaults, set to " Keep Until: I Delete It "
> If not, you might change that setting and see if the problem continues.


That's not the problem - it's a really poor bug with the new restart feature.


----------



## lesz

Did this auto delete issue start coincident with a new software download? For those who are seeing the problem, what is the software version (and date) being used by your equipment?


----------



## peds48

sigma1914 said:


> That's not the problem - it's a really poor bug with the new restart feature.


right on. Hopefully DirecTV fixes this soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit

lesz said:


> Did this auto delete issue start coincident with a new software download? For those who are seeing the problem, what is the software version (and date) being used by your equipment?


To repeat. This IS a bug with the latest software, hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## lesz

texasbrit said:


> To repeat. This IS a bug with the latest software, hopefully it will be fixed soon.


But what I was interested in knowing is what is the software version with the bug?


----------



## Laxguy

The bug isn't limited to specific software versions, it seems. At the same time, reporting versions is a good practice.


----------



## jimmie57

Is there a way around this bug ?

Can you press the Guide or other key like List to get out of the recording without deleting it ?


----------



## sigma1914

jimmie57 said:


> Is there a way around this bug ?
> 
> Can you press the Guide or other key like List to get out of the recording without deleting it ?


I haven't found a workaround yet... Tried exit, channel +/-, etc. It's a seriously annoying bug. I'm not happy and will cancel if it's not fixed ASAP.


----------



## sigma1914

sigma1914 said:


> I haven't found a workaround yet... Tried exit, channel +/-, etc. It's a seriously annoying bug. I'm not happy and will cancel if it's not fixed ASAP.


I also tried FF to the end, selecting to NOT delete but it still deleted it.

This is inexcusable.


----------



## peds48

sigma1914 said:


> I also tried FF to the end, selecting to NOT delete but it still deleted it.
> 
> This is inexcusable.


what happens if you wait until the show is over and play back from the playlist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma1914

peds48 said:


> what happens if you wait until the show is over and play back from the playlist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same thing... deleted from the list.


----------



## mstenbrg

I am also seeing this issue with my Genie. Though I was doing something wrong, but it does not give you the option to delete or keep, just goes back to your list and the program is gone.


----------



## Laxguy

jimmie57 said:


> Is there a way around this bug ?
> 
> Can you press the Guide or other key like List to get out of the recording without deleting it ?


Excellent suggestion. I would have tested that if I were at home. Wonder if it can be fixed server side, so no software updates needed for that on the DVRs....?


----------



## WB4CS

Several complaints on here, and even one threatening to cancel over this issue. 

Has anyone REPORTED the issued to DirecTV so they can look into the bug?


----------



## sigma1914

WB4CS said:


> Several complaints on here, and even one threatening to cancel over this issue.
> 
> Has anyone REPORTED the issued to DirecTV so they can look into the bug?


Yes.


----------



## Laxguy

WB4CS said:


> Several complaints on here, and even one threatening to cancel over this issue.
> 
> Has anyone REPORTED the issued to DirecTV so they can look into the bug?


Yes. And we can all do so: Use Smartsearch for keyword "send report" and then post the number in the thread for whatever software version your box is running.


----------



## Janice805

Hey WB4CS, I'm completely with you. I posted somewhere else. Didn't see this thread. Below is my post and YES, I'm MAD AS HECK ...
_____________________________

I RECORD everything, except for FNC which is on mostly during the day in the background until I'm ready to start watching my recorded stuff.

My Direct TV bill is $180 x month (without discounts). For that I "expect" to have TV "my way". I can record, RW, FF, skip commericials and whatever.

Now, DTV apparently has a new feature today (without notice). I recorded something last night that was 3 hours long. I was watching it, then someone came over, I hit EXIT (to live TV), and when they left, I hit PREV to return to the recording ..... and it was GONE !!!! DELETED BY DTV WITHOUT MY PERMISSION !!!

This happened to 2 other recordings that I tried to watch this morning. Now I see an "arrow" by a LOT of shows. Says you can't FF, etc. So to avoid that problem, I went a hour into the future on the guide and hit RECORD for the same show. Mind you, there was nothing indicating to me that this was one of those "arrow" shows. Same thing happened ... deleted when I cycled between the recording and live TV, which I do a lot.

This is pure BS (to me). I've been a customer since 1998 and pay huge $$$ to Direct TV, and have four DVR's so I can watch TV ....*my way* ....

I don't know what generated this new (unmarked) feature but I don't see it as a plus. It's a HUGE minus and removal of services to me. (I don't use on demand also because I cannot FF, etc.).

So am I the only person on this board that is totally PI$$$$ED about this new "feature"????? If I wanted On Demand, I'd go there. I expect what's on the Guide to be like the rest of the shows on the Guide and be able to be recorded and behave in the same way.

If this stays, after all these years and bigs bucks I'm paying, I will quit Direct TV in a minute.


----------



## dpeters11

I think you're confusing the feature with the bug. I don't think anyone would leave DirecTV over the start over feature itself, and there is no indication that the deletion is by design. It looks to be a bug, and one that needs fixed quickly. The two are related, but not the same thing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

Has anyone looked in the History to see what reason is given there for the deletion ?


----------



## booboo

So to get this straight. This isn't a permanent new feature? It's just a terrible bug that's involved with the new feature? The reason I ask is this has happened to me 3 times in 2 days. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## lesz

sigma1914 said:


> I haven't found a workaround yet... Tried exit, channel +/-, etc. It's a seriously annoying bug. I'm not happy and will cancel if it's not fixed ASAP.


There is at least one workaround that I've discovered. It is a pain, and I certainly wouldn't want to use it long term, but, if someone really wants to avoid this feature/bug, it does work. If you set up the recording via the recordings menu and set up a manual record, the recording will not be automatically deleted.


----------



## prushing

jimmie57 said:


> Has anyone looked in the History to see what reason is given there for the deletion ?


just shows deleted ... it also only happens on the channels with that feature


----------



## lucky13

I haven't come across this bug, and I leave lots of recordings before they're finished.
What happens if you PAUSE the recording, then press BACK to return to the playlist? Is the recording still there?
If you then select another recording, and return the the playlist (via BACK or LIST), is the first recording still there?


----------



## prushing

lucky13 said:


> I haven't come across this bug, and I leave lots of recordings before they're finished.
> What happens if you PAUSE the recording, then press BACK to return to the playlist? Is the recording still there?
> If you then select another recording, and return the the playlist (via BACK or LIST), is the first recording still there?


This somewhat works.

Pause recording with the feature, you can get the list of channels from the post in the HD DVR forum, it affects all channels with this feature

Then use the back or left arrow to go back to the List. Select any other recording (as long as that recording also doesn't have this feature on that channel).

Exit/Stop/etc from that recording.

Both of the recordings will still be in the list, as long as the 2nd recording was on a non-feature channel


----------



## lucky13

prushing said:


> This somewhat works.
> 
> Pause recording with the feature, you can get the list of channels from the post in the HD DVR forum, it affects all channels with this feature
> 
> Then use the back or left arrow to go back to the List. Select any other recording (as long as that recording also doesn't have this feature on that channel).
> 
> Exit/Stop/etc from that recording.
> 
> Both of the recordings will still be in the list, as long as the 2nd recording was on a non-feature channel


So a workaround would be to PAUSE, LIST, and select a recording that is no longer airing (and therefore not in the guide) from the list?


----------



## swyman18

It is really amazing that this feature was rolled out with such a terrible oversight. How is it possible that someone didn't think to have the software be able to differentiate between whether it is a "temporary" recording as part of the new feature, or a dedicated recording?

It really is stunning.


----------



## prushing

lucky13 said:


> So a workaround would be to PAUSE, LIST, and select a recording that is no longer airing (and therefore not in the guide) from the list?


It doesn't matter if it is recording or not. Any recording on those channels will be deleted, even if it is over. I tested this by recording a show for 1 min and list showed it as completed. Pressing exit deleted the show even though it was completed airing.

Any recording will work to keep the one you were watching from being deleted, but if you selected one that was also on a channel with this feature, it will delete the 2nd one when exiting from it.


----------



## mrdobolina

Lucky13, as far as I understand this bug only affects any shows you recorded that have the new Start Over/Lookback feature. These are shows that, if you tune into the show late (say 10 minutes in), you can now given a chance to start the show from the beginning. For example, I set up and recorded the Don Rickles special last night. This is one of the shows that also has the new feature. When I watch the recording I made I am going to have to either watch the whole thing in one sitting, use the workaround listed above, or be ok with the fact that it's going to delete if I leave the recording and then I'll have to re-record.


----------



## NiTruS

i can confirm this is happening..Wednesday i was watching Rogue 30mins after i started dvr'ing.. i hit pause then exit to go let the dog out..came back and show was deleted..luckily, it was on demand already..i chalked it up to being a fluke..guess not 

Software - 0x863 
HR44-500


----------



## Jason Whiddon

sigma1914 said:


> I also tried FF to the end, selecting to NOT delete but it still deleted it.
> 
> This is inexcusable.


I always catch a lot of grief on here and get angry PM's when I say this, but I'll say it again. Directv proves time and time again that their SW dept (or marketing if you want to blame it on them) makes poor decisions. They do not let little bugs slide thru, they let bugs thru that cause a DVR to lose it's SIMPLE purpose and concentrate on silly stuff. Ridiculous.

As far as reporting it, we should not have to. Something so large and as obvious as the broad side of a barn should never have gotten through...


----------



## lucky13

mrdobolina said:


> Lucky13, as far as I understand this bug only affects any shows you recorded that have the new Start Over/Lookback feature. These are shows that, if you tune into the show late (say 10 minutes in), you can now given a chance to start the show from the beginning. For example, I set up and recorded the Don Rickles special last night. This is one of the shows that also has the new feature. When I watch the recording I made I am going to have to either watch the whole thing in one sitting, use the workaround listed above, or be ok with the fact that it's going to delete if I leave the recording and then I'll have to re-record.


Thanks. I rarely use the current guide to select programs. I've seen the arrow, but would be hard pressed to know which of my recordings it would affect. This week, I frequently bounced between NBA, NHL and MLB games, while they were still being recorded, in order to avoid spoilers.

For non-sports, we're mostly catching up on series that we haven't finished (mini-binging). Not often coming close to anything recently recorded.


----------



## prushing

this post has the list of channels

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212290-new-ability-to-stream-program-from-the-beginning/?p=3259347


----------



## toobs

What is the workaround again? So many people are saying so many things where it is getting confusing.


----------



## lesz

toobs said:


> What is the workaround again? So many people are saying so many things where it is getting confusing.


If you set up the recording via a manual record (per my post on page 2 of this thread), everything will be the way recordings have been in the past, and it will not auto delete. Setting up a manual recording is not exactly convenient, but it does work, and you can set up a manual recording to repeat itself for shows that you watch regularly.


----------



## sigma1914

prushing said:


> This somewhat works.
> 
> Pause recording with the feature, you can get the list of channels from the post in the HD DVR forum, it affects all channels with this feature
> 
> Then use the back or left arrow to go back to the List. Select any other recording (as long as that recording also doesn't have this feature on that channel).
> 
> Exit/Stop/etc from that recording.
> 
> Both of the recordings will still be in the list, as long as the 2nd recording was on a non-feature channel


Just tried this, but it didn't work.


----------



## prushing

sigma1914 said:


> Just tried this, but it didn't work.


its working for me as long as I only use the back/left arrow buttons it will not delete the recording


----------



## toobs

For the meantime, just pause whatever you are watching and don't change the channel at all <sigh>.


----------



## lucky13

If you recorded an "arrowed" show on the Genie, but watch it on another DVR, does it get deleted?
If you record it on an HR2x and watch it on a Genie?
Not home now or I'd try this myself.


----------



## Shaddow

prushing said:


> its working for me as long as I only use the back/left arrow buttons it will not delete the recording


Yea this doesn't work for me either

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts

booboo said:


> So to get this straight. This isn't a permanent new feature? It's just a terrible bug that's involved with the new feature? The reason I ask is this has happened to me 3 times in 2 days.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Correct. The deletion thing is strictly a big not a feature.


----------



## inkahauts

I just thought of something to try. Disconnect from the Internet and make sure it's physically disconnected that should turn the feature off so maybe the issue will go away.


----------



## Laxguy

toobs said:


> For the meantime, just pause whatever you are watching and don't change the channel at all <sigh>.


Right.... and pretend it's 1990.....

Or just watch stuff that's not on the channels where this bug exhibits.


----------



## linuspbmo

lucky13 said:


> If you recorded an "arrowed" show on the Genie, but watch it on another DVR, does it get deleted?
> If you record it on an HR2x and watch it on a Genie?
> Not home now or I'd try this myself.


It still deletes the program on the Genie. I tried this on my HR-24 and watched a program recorded on the Genie when I changed the channel or hit exit it deleted the recording on the Genie. I couldn't get it to do it the other way around however, I watched a program recorded on the HR-24 from the Genie and when I hit exit or changed the channel it did NOT delete the recording on the HR-24. It still sucks though, I deleted several shows that are not coming on again in the near future


----------



## Tom Servo

Add me to the list of surprised and annoyed viewers, as I stumbled into this tonight while watching some episodes of COPS I recorded off Spike TV. I rarely go into the EPG so I didn't even know there were little arrows by all these programs. I never really set anything to record unless I do it through my phone these days. 

I'm just glad I was watching filler programming and nothing I really wanted to keep, or I would have been royally ticked off. I hope they fix this bug soon and am disappointed they let such a major bug get through.

I sent in a sendreport so hopefully they'll be on it:

Report ID: 20140530-26CB
Box: HR34/700
Software: 0x863
Updated: Tue 5/20 3:25am


----------



## KyL416

Post the report number in the issues thread for the receiver so they'll see it and explain the problem there, so far out of everyone here not a single person brought it up there:
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211983-genie-0x0863-issuesdiscussion/


----------



## slice1900

Jason Whiddon said:


> I always catch a lot of grief on here and get angry PM's when I say this, but I'll say it again. Directv proves time and time again that their SW dept (or marketing if you want to blame it on them) makes poor decisions. They do not let little bugs slide thru, they let bugs thru that cause a DVR to lose it's SIMPLE purpose and concentrate on silly stuff. Ridiculous.
> 
> As far as reporting it, we should not have to. Something so large and as obvious as the broad side of a barn should never have gotten through...


I don't have to deal with this issue, but I'm absolutely floored that Directv can be so incompetent as to let something like this hit NR. They'll probably lose thousands of customers over it, and they deserve to. I complain about stupid bugs that Tivo rolls out in their updates, but they're minor compared to deleting recordings.

If I had a Genie and something like this was rolled out, and I was debating whether to accept a competing offer I'd be gone in a second and never look back, because I don't believe this level of incompetence should be rewarded or tolerated.

And to think people are worried about the AT&T acquisition hurting Directv? Surely AT&T's software engineers can't possibly reach the level of stupidity required to push out an update like this. Directv customers should be cheering the acquisition, because it is hard to imagine things sinking lower than this.


----------



## damondlt

Jason Whiddon said:


> I always catch a lot of grief on here and get angry PM's when I say this, but I'll say it again. Directv proves time and time again that their SW dept (or marketing if you want to blame it on them) makes poor decisions. They do not let little bugs slide thru, they let bugs thru that cause a DVR to lose it's SIMPLE purpose and concentrate on silly stuff. Ridiculous.
> 
> As far as reporting it, we should not have to. Something so large and as obvious as the broad side of a barn should never have gotten through...


I know we sometimes have our differences, but you really hit the nail on the head with one.

I had my first auto delete last night and I'm pissed.
It deleted it even though I miss half of it, selected option no to not delete so I could rewind and bang, GONE.
So now, what ?

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## Jason Whiddon

damondlt said:


> I know we sometimes have our differences, but you really hit the nail on the head with one.
> 
> I had my first auto delete last night and I'm pissed.
> It deleted it even though I miss half of it, selected option no to not delete so I could rewind and bang, GONE.
> So now, what ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


I did get a PM :righton: but it was a nice discussion. It is a mature platform and an issue like this that will really piss people off should not be allowed to slide through.

Lets not even get into the stopping too early I had on several FX recordings, expecially the season finale of Justified :bang


----------



## studechip

So is there any setting to disable this wonderful new "feature"?


----------



## tonyd79

linuspbmo said:


> It still deletes the program on the Genie. I tried this on my HR-24 and watched a program recorded on the Genie when I changed the channel or hit exit it deleted the recording on the Genie. I couldn't get it to do it the other way around however, I watched a program recorded on the HR-24 from the Genie and when I hit exit or changed the channel it did NOT delete the recording on the HR-24. It still sucks though, I deleted several shows that are not coming on again in the near future


I was able to watch a show on my H24 (non-dvr) and it did not delete it. When I then watched it on the genie, it deleted it. Must be dvr behavior.


----------



## linuspbmo

Has anyone called them to see if they acknowledge the bug or have any idea when they will fix this?


----------



## Miller

linuspbmo said:


> Has anyone called them to see if they acknowledge the bug or have any idea when they will fix this?


I had this problem on both my HR22 and HR23. This morning I thought I would do the right thing and call. She had me check to see if my disk was full then change the show from Disk full to keep until I delete. I explained I thought this was a software bug and she found it listed under Genie known issues. I'm not real happy about this but I understand things happen.

What really ticked me off was when she said no one will notify me when this is fixed because it is a known issue. Their solution is for me to keep testing this to see if it deletes my programs. Come on, I shouldn't have to work to figure out if this is fixed or not. Directv should call or send an email. Notify me somehow... I get emails and on screen messages from them almost daily but they can't tell me when my dvr will stop auto deleting recordings? I've been happy with Directv in the past but this is a bad policy. Thank goodness I know about this site.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

*If you are having the issue as described in this thread you may want to do the following:*

Tonight between the times of 8:10pm and 11:00pm PACIFIC TIME you will be able to force a download and receive 0x0870 on your Genie or 0x087F on your HR2x

Instructions on forcing a download:
Press {MENU} on your remote
Click select on "Settings & Help"
Click "Settings"
Click on "Reset"
Click "Restart Receiver"
* When the blue "WELCOME" screen pops up press 0 2 4 6 8
You will see a "New Software Found" screen if you did it properly
Let the receiver sit until live TV comes back on
*The button presses on the remote should take about 4-5 seconds to complete, if you do not see the "New Software Found" screen press the red button on the receiver and try again.
Some members find it easier to do with the remote in IR mode and others in RF mode. It should make no difference.
Others like to start the 0 2 4 6 8 sequence right after the lights on the front panel of the Genie/HR2x come on.

This will only work on 5/31, Saturday night between the times listed above.

Things like Pandora and YouTube may be missing for 24-48 hours after forcing the download, if they do not come back please post in this thread and we will be able to help you.


----------



## 242424

Just genie, no love for the HR24?


----------



## longrider

242424 said:


> Just genie, no love for the HR24?


The issue is limited to Genie software


----------



## studechip

longrider said:


> The issue is limited to Genie software


No it's not. My HR24 is doing the same thing.


----------



## longrider

studechip said:


> No it's not. My HR24 is doing the same thing.


Is it something recorded on the HR24 or something you watched on the HR24 from the Genie?


----------



## studechip

longrider said:


> Is it something recorded on the HR24 or something you watched on the HR24 from the Genie?


I don't have a Genie.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Sorry I will edit my post.

This will work for both Genie and HR2x. I do not recommend doing this on the H2x.


----------



## studechip

Scott Kocourek said:


> Sorry I will edit my post.
> 
> This will work for both Genie and HR2x. I do not recommend doing this on the H2x.


Will this recommendation be in the notes?


----------



## inkahauts

studechip said:


> So is there any setting to disable this wonderful new "feature"?


I wonder if disconnecting the Internet for the moment would fix it but Scott's post is the real fix for now I believe.


----------



## studechip

inkahauts said:


> I wonder if disconnecting the Internet for the moment would fix it but Scott's post is the real fix for now I believe.


No. I tried it but it still auto deletes.


----------



## inkahauts

studechip said:


> No. I tried it but it still auto deletes.


Hhhmm. Maybe disconnect, reset all network defaults, then do a double reset to clear all guide data. Again a wild guess though.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

studechip said:


> Will this recommendation be in the notes?


There are no notes at this time. This is the General forum and I'm only offering what I believe is the solution to the problem.

When there is a new NR, there will be notes and people will not have to force anything, it will happen automatically.


----------



## 242424

longrider said:


> The issue is limited to Genie software


Ummm no it's not. The only receiver i have is a 24 and it does it.


----------



## toobs

Thank you for the solution, but I have one question. 

What do you mean by the "blue welcome screen"? Is it before the Directv logo, before it get the information from the satellite? Like the blue screen when it does the self system check? When do we enter 0 2 4 6 8?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Right when the receiver starts to boot up, the lights on the front panel light up and the first thing you see on the screen is the welcome screen


----------



## toobs

Sorry, I'm being lame, but does it say "Welcome" with the blue screen, or right after the receiver lights up and once you see the blue screen, do we enter that code to force the updated firmware?


----------



## peds48

toobs said:


> Sorry, I'm being lame, but does it say "Welcome" with the blue screen, or right after the receiver lights up and once you see the blue screen, do we enter that code to force the updated firmware?


do a reset and once you see the RESolution LEDs come on do 02468

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

Seems to not delete if I watch a show on a client (other dvr not genie mini) rather than the DVR that recorded it.


----------



## Jon J

Any idea when an NR with the bug fix may be pushed out to everyone? I have four HR2X receivers, no Genies, and all are doing the auto delete. :down:


----------



## Laxguy

I can confirm that the software in Scott's post does fix the issue for my HR44-200. And completely. 

For those who don't install that version, you can simply not leave a recorded program once you've started it rolling. Not too difficult; we did it since Farnum, a million years ago!


----------



## Jon J

Laxguy said:


> For those who don't install that version, you can simply not leave a recorded program once you've started it rolling. Not too difficult; we did it since Farnum, a million years ago!


Not difficult...just darned inconvenient.

But, what the heck, we're just (current) customers.


----------



## damondlt

This is ridiculous that we have to force downloads for another Half A$$ fix.

Are you kidding me? $200 a Month!
And yes HR 24 is doing the same. :nono2:

Unreal! 2014 10 years and still can't program an HR! :rant:


----------



## damondlt

Laxguy said:


> I can confirm that the software in Scott's post does fix the issue for my HR44-200. And completely.


Its never that easy and you know it.
Give it 24 hours and I bet it will be something else.
You know it and I know it!

Just saying!


----------



## 242424

Forced download during primetime no less......


----------



## tonyd79

Wow. Such vitriol for a bug. They are offering a fox. Take it.


----------



## Laxguy

Really inconvenient?? Or are you just personifying your own tag??
Yes, inconvenient in some situations, but hardly a death sentence. 
AT the same time, it's the biggest single gaffe I have seen in several years. Misteaks to happin, thowe.


----------



## Laxguy

tonyd79 said:


> Wow. Such vitriol for a bug. They are offering a fox. Take it.


O!, the horror, O!, the humanity!

......................And if you don't like the fox, try the coyote.

Seriously, the fix was complete, as well as easy. I usually download software as I am turning in, so my Genie client is up and running off the re-set Genie when I hit the sheets.

Your mileage_* will*_ vary.


----------



## sigma1914

242424 said:


> Forced download during primetime no less......


11:10pm EST until 2am EST isn't primetime except in the pacific and mountain timezones... and there's not much on Saturday night.


----------



## Jon J

Laxguy said:


> Really inconvenient?? Or are you just personifying your own tag??
> Yes, inconvenient in some situations, but hardly a death sentence.
> AT the same time, it's the biggest single gaffe I have seen in several years. Misteaks to happin, thowe.


Please sing your praise louder. Some may not have heard.


----------



## damondlt

Jon J said:


> Any idea when an NR with the bug fix may be pushed out to everyone? I have four HR2X receivers, no Genies, and all are doing the auto delete. :down:


All I got is its a well known issue, and directv is working on a fix ASAP.

Tech support said she had 15 calls today about the issue. 
That's a lot for once CSR. LOL!

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## Laxguy

Jon J said:


> Please sing your praise louder. Some may not have heard.


I am hardly praising DIRECTV®, but rather calling out the cry babies.


----------



## damondlt

Jon J said:


> Please sing your praise louder. Some may not have heard.


Ha Ha Ha .

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## damondlt

Laxguy said:


> I am hardly praising DIRECTV®, but rather calling out the cry babies.


Real nice!

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## Laxguy

Heh.... If the shoe fits.....


----------



## damondlt

Laxguy said:


> Heh.... If the shoe fits.....


People are having issues with equipment.
Are you kidding me. ?
IMO your trolling.

Directv customers are not going to force download fixes that aren't authorized by Directv.
DBSTALK members do that.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## sigma1914

Laxguy said:


> I am hardly praising DIRECTV®, but rather calling out the cry babies.


What's wrong with complaining? This bug is ridiculous and you're just so nonchalant about it and upset people are complaining. Here's a novel idea: Let us complain and move along. We pay good money and can complain about this. Your blind defense is far worse than complaining IMHO.


----------



## dpeters11

And the download isn't required to get the fix, just a way to be sure you get it as soon as possible. If you don't want to or can't, it will get to you at some point. They are probably doing it in an accelerated manner compared to normal. I am out if town, so will need to be one of the ones that wait. 

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sigma1914

dpeters11 said:


> And the download isn't required to get the fix, just a way to be sure you get it as soon as possible. If you don't want to or can't, it will get to you at some point. They are probably doing it in an accelerated manner compared to normal. I am out if town, so will need to be one of the ones that wait.
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


I hope it's very soon.


----------



## damondlt

sigma1914 said:
 

> What's wrong with complaining? This bug is ridiculous and you're just so nonchalant about it and upset people are complaining. Here's a novel idea: Let us complain and move along. We pay good money and can complain about this. Your blind defense is far worse than complaining IMHO.


Thank you !
I complained ,called directv for an update, they don't have one yet. But its well know wide spread issue.
They flat out said do not force a download. And since my equipment is leased I'm not authorized to do such as its the property of directv.
FLAT OUT told me this.

But okay now I know a fix is on the way, so I'll wait.
They did say it's an urgent issue.
So that should be quick.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## dpeters11

sigma1914 said:


> What's wrong with complaining? This bug is ridiculous and you're just so nonchalant about it and upset people are complaining. Here's a novel idea: Let us complain and move along. We pay good money and can complain about this. Your blind defense is far worse than complaining IMHO.


True, but I've also seen at least one post that insinuated this was done on purpose. It's a bug that shouldn't have have happened that's being fixed.

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sigma1914

damondlt said:


> Thank you !
> I complained ,called directv for an update, they don't have one yet. But its well know wide spread issue.
> They flat out said do not force a download. And since my equipment is leased I'm not authorized to do such as its the property of directv.
> FLAT OUT told me this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


I'd force it tonight if I were you. They're clueless. It's not a violation.


----------



## sigma1914

dpeters11 said:


> True, but I've also seen at least one post that insinuated this was done on purpose. It's a bug that shouldn't have have happened that's being fixed.
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


Yeah thinking it's on purpose is silly.


----------



## dpeters11

damondlt said:


> Thank you !
> I complained ,called directv for an update, they don't have one yet. But its well know wide spread issue.
> They flat out said do not force a download. And since my equipment is leased I'm not authorized to do such as its the property of directv.
> FLAT OUT told me this.
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


In general, it's not bad advice for them to give. But I wouldn't worry about it in this case. If you can, do the force. Directv security won't come calling or revoke your access card.

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## damondlt

sigma1914 said:


> I'd force it tonight if I were you. They're clueless. It's not a violation.


Yea but my HR24 is doing the same and Scott implied it wasn't a good idea to do such on the 24.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## damondlt

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah thinking it's on purpose is silly.


I missed that. LoL.
But yea, I'm not so sure they would do that intentionally. LoL

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## damondlt

I'm going to wait it out, because right now I got my system running well.
I did a major network overhaul, so I don't feel like waiting 48 hours for things to repopulate. 

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## raott

Laxguy said:


> I am hardly praising DIRECTV®, but rather calling out the cry babies.


It's posts like this why this place has largely turned into a ghost town compared to where it was a couple of years ago.


----------



## Laxguy

sigma1914 said:


> What's wrong with complaining? This bug is ridiculous and you're just so nonchalant about it and upset people are complaining. Here's a novel idea: Let us complain and move along. We pay good money and can complain about this. Your blind defense is far worse than complaining IMHO.


I am not defending this horrible glitch. I'm calling out those who complain all the time, or those who compare the bug with the end of the civilized world as we know it.

I agree with your sentiment of complaining and_* moving along.*_


----------



## dpeters11

damondlt said:


> Yea but my HR24 is doing the same and Scott implied it wasn't a good idea to do such on the 24.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


I think he said that it wasn't recommended on the H2x series, the HR2x is fine.

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## damondlt

Laxguy said:


> I am not defending this horrible glitch. I'm calling out those who complain all the time, or those who compare the bug with the end of the civilized world as we know it.
> 
> I agree with your sentiment of complaining and_* moving along.*_


When your a Mod then you can choose to call out on people. 
It's not your job to worry about it.
No one acted like it was the end of the world, only reason you take it that way is because any issue someone has with Directv a hand full of members here take it to heart and get all offended.

So good your all fixed. Congrats !
But most customers are not.
Or won't be until directv pushes a national release.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## damondlt

dpeters11 said:


> I think he said that it wasn't recommended on the H2x series, the HR2x is fine.
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


Okay yep, your right. I went back and saw that.
My H25 is out of my loop, so no worries there.
I did confirm my c31 is working fine, as well as my HR23. Lol
Go figue, the 23 is my best machine right now. HA Ha ha.

Strange that C31 is working fine, but Genie isnt?

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## inkahauts

Laxguy said:


> I am not defending this horrible glitch. I'm calling out those who complain all the time, or those who compare the bug with the end of the civilized world as we know it.
> 
> I agree with your sentiment of complaining and_* moving along.*_


While there are plenty of times the "dogs" are out and complaining more than I think may be necessary this one particular issue is beyond ridiculous IMHO. No DIRECTV useres complaint is to loud at this point IMHO. My biggest complaint isn't that it's happened because stuff happens, my issue is why didn't they turn it off and wait till the software fix was out to relaunch it. That's a upper management issue that needs to be addressed IMHO.


----------



## toobs

If we all going to do the force update tonight aren't we all going to overload the servers? And why only tonight from 8:10pm to 11:00pm (pst)? Why don't they just roll out the update to system wide?


----------



## damondlt

toobs said:


> If we all going to do the force update tonight aren't we all going to overload the servers? And why only tonight from 8:10pm to 11:00pm (pst)? Why don't they just roll out the update to system wide?


Good question.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## damondlt

Guess what guys, My HR 24 has now not one recording on it.
Good think there was only 10.
It just rebooted while I was watching tv, And once it came back on , totally empty.
And now it won't respond to any commands.

This is got me worried 
HR34 and 23 still have their recordings as of now.
I'm not dvring anything tonight.



Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## dpeters11

toobs said:


> If we all going to do the force update tonight aren't we all going to overload the servers? And why only tonight from 8:10pm to 11:00pm (pst)? Why don't they just roll out the update to system wide?


Forced downloads here wouldn't overload anything, downloading software to millions of receivers in one night might. I don't know that for sure, but a possibility.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416

toobs said:


> If we all going to do the force update tonight aren't we all going to overload the servers?


It's via the satellite stream, it's not over the internet.


----------



## damondlt

HR 24 is now a door stop.
WTF.

On phone with Tech support again.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## damondlt

Tech coming out in the morning. 


Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## toobs

Instead of doing a force update, can we just wait until Directv roll it out? It's an known issue. I'm sure that they are getting it roll it out sooner than later.


----------



## hasan

It is 6.51 p.m central, which is 8:51 pacific and I'm getting 0863 all over again, what's up?


----------



## toobs

I'm in PST and it's only 4:55pm right now .


----------



## hasan

toobs said:


> I'm in PST and it's only 4:55pm right now .


You would think after a while people would learn how to tell time, no?


----------



## toobs

Report back to us in about 3 hours. I'm going out to catch the early bird special <laugh>.


----------



## Bill Broderick

toobs said:


> Instead of doing a force update, can we just wait until Directv roll it out? It's an known issue. I'm sure that they are getting it roll it out sooner than later.


You can. But a forced update is nothing to worry about. There are many people at DBS Talk who do forced updates regularly. There will be no server issues. Updates are sent out via satellite, just like they are for national rollouts. The basic difference between national releases and "special" updates like tomight's is that the "special" updates don't have code imbedded in them that tells certain DVR's to automatically apply them or other code that doesn't allow other DVR's to apply them.


----------



## Tom Servo

You know, we've been so upset over this major bug that no one's had much chance to grumble about how this new "start from the beginning" option had stripped our ability to fast forward through commercials when using this feature. 

I know the content providers would love nothing more than to lock us in to watching 4 minute commercial breaks just as it was in the pre-VCR days. This crippling move is common in cable VOD and on Hulu Plus. And the Dish Hopper, too? And Crackle. And now this. 

Sent from my Droid DNA via the DBSTalk app.


----------



## dpeters11

I see it as if it's something I really wanted to see and it doesn't reair in the next two weeks, not being able to skip commercials is a tradeoff. 

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts

Yeah and the now ffwd is only till you get caught back up to where the shown was at when you tuned to the channel.


----------



## toobs

Did the new firmware work?


----------



## tonyd79

Oops. Deleted my post when I meant to update it. 


Fix appears to be working. I tested on H2 complete with rewind. Did not lose recording.


----------



## Janice805

I just restarted all my receivers per directions from Scott. Took a while, but it WORKED !!!! All the stupid arrows are gone. I even recorded something on the HISTORY channel for about 5 minutes, played it, then EXITED to live TV, went back and it was not deleted and played. Yeah, like in the old days (I mean a few days ago).

Thank you Lord ... I mean SCOTT !!!!

Only problem is on my TO LIST I now have only 37 scheduled recordings and before the forced S/W update I had 112. But in looking at the guide, I'm praying that's because the guide hasn't fully populated yet.


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> Yeah and the now ffwd is only till you get caught back up to where the shown was at when you tuned to the channel.


are you sure about this? cause I was never able to use FFW during look back


----------



## Janice805

Heck, the arrows are now returning. More investigation required.


----------



## tonyd79

What I've found is that the rewind to watch from the beginning won't work on anything you've recorded. If currently recording, the arrow is gone. If record and stop, recording stays and arrow appears but it won't connect. Tried that on three different channels.


----------



## Laxguy

Janice-

It's not the arrows per se that caused the bug, and also, your To Do List will repopulate as the Guide fills out. 
For me, the fix was complete, and I've tested it pretty thoroughly.


----------



## Janice805

Yes, you're right. Everything seems now to be in order and thank God for this board. Now, I'm headed for bed. I'll see what I find in the morning, along with more experimentation.

By the way. My I'm a devoted fan of Direct TV. My initial rant was because (not only of the Auto Delete problem) but - when tuned to one of those stations - I took at it's word the message that popped up that it said you could not "FF or "REC". I thought where this was going was taking away my ability to (REC) or FF through storylines or parts (and of course commercials) that I didn't want nor have time to watch. I don't watch On Demand for that very reason.

Also, with the Auto Delete bug, when it was recorded on my playlist, there was no ICON or SYMBOL that differentiated that recording from the regular recordings. I could not tell whether I could exit to live TV or what ....


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, it was a whopper of a bug. 

And VOD is way down on my list for the reason you mention. The Start Over programs won't FF if they're captured via that, but if set up to record in the normal way, will be all right to FF, RW and so forth. 

Sleep well!


----------



## booboo

WOW! I just have to say THANK GOODNESS FOR DBSTALK! I was able to get the new software download onto me Genie. That bug was a pain in the butt and hopefully I've seen the last of it. We record just about every show we watch and with kids and typical family activity there are always times when we stop watching a show and pick it up later on. Again thanks to DBSTALK and hopefully this bug is gone!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Leftcoastdave

What about the rest of us poor buggers who didn't see this thread until Sunday morning?


----------



## rbpeirce

Or were away from home?

I am out of town for a couple more weeks and will have many recordings when I return. I hope I will be able to watch them!


----------



## toobs

Try the force update or you might have to wait until they roll out the new software, system wide.


----------



## peds48

rbpeirce said:


> Or were away from home?
> 
> I am out of town for a couple more weeks and will have many recordings when I return. I hope I will be able to watch them!


sure you will be able to, just dont press EXIT


----------



## studechip

I'm guessing the download will be pushed as a national release very soon.


----------



## mightythor88

Thanks for all of the help! We're also back in business. Yippee!


----------



## peds48

studechip said:


> I'm guessing the download will be pushed as a national release very soon.


one can only hope


----------



## dpeters11

toobs said:


> Try the force update or you might have to wait until they roll out the new software, system wide.


If someone forces the update, they could end up with a version they don't want. Or, if they re-download the version they already have (the one before 870), they'll get a real shock when the playlist is completely empty. However in that case, it will come back within a few hours.

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy

Leftcoastdave said:


> What about the rest of us poor buggers who didn't see this thread until Sunday morning?


Just don't stop watching (Pause is OK) a segment from those channels that have the Start Over arrow. Or watch other stuff. Sorry, particularly those with many watchers in a home, where accidents are bound to happen.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I just saw this thread now too. Will there be a software DL tonight? Thanks


----------



## litzdog911

TheRatPatrol said:


> I just saw this thread now too. Will there be a software DL tonight? Thanks


No. Typically these special downloads only happen on Friday and Saturday night. Subscribe to "Cutting Edge Forum" for more details.


----------



## Drucifer

Leftcoastdave said:


> What about the rest of us poor buggers who didn't see this thread until Sunday morning?


Keep your fingers cross that it goes NR by Tuesday after a couple days of testing.

Of course with everyone checking out the fixed, another bug might sneak thru.


----------



## damondlt

Drucifer said:


> Of course with everyone checking out the fixed, another bug might sneak thru.


Yep that's what I'm afraid of.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## dpeters11

Bug free software is extremely rare, even in closed systems.


----------



## slice1900

Can't they just roll back to the previous version that didn't have the bug, or at least put the older version in the stream so those who want do the 02468 thing can get it?

I guess not. According to the firmware watcher, the broken version is still in the stream, presumably "upgrading" more and more Genies to broken status. Apparently Directv's software engineering is run by monkeys, who aren't smart enough to pull broken software to prevent it from pissing off more customers.

As dpeters11 says, bug free software is extremely rare. But most companies know that when you have a serious bug in your software, you stop distributing it and inflicting it on more customers. Maybe AT&T will bring some sanity to those morons.


----------



## dpeters11

slice1900 said:


> Can't they just roll back to the previous version that didn't have the bug, or at least put the older version in the stream so those who want do the 02468 thing can get it?
> 
> I guess not. According to the firmware watcher, the broken version is still in the stream, presumably "upgrading" more and more Genies to broken status. Apparently Directv's software engineering is run by monkeys, who aren't smart enough to pull broken software to prevent it from pissing off more customers.
> 
> As dpeters11 says, bug free software is extremely rare. But most companies know that when you have a serious bug in your software, you stop distributing it and inflicting it on more customers. Maybe AT&T will bring some sanity to those morons.


I wouldn't count on it. I've seen uverse customers frustrated about bugs not fixed or features that don't work with no resolution in a reasonable time. Maybe those may be considered as not serious, but that can be a matter of opinion.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

slice1900 said:


> Can't they just roll back to the previous version that didn't have the bug, or at least put the older version in the stream so those who want do the 02468 thing can get it?
> 
> I guess not. According to the firmware watcher, the broken version is still in the stream, presumably "upgrading" more and more Genies to broken status. Apparently Directv's software engineering is run by monkeys, who aren't smart enough to pull broken software to prevent it from pissing off more customers.
> 
> As dpeters11 says, bug free software is extremely rare. But most companies know that when you have a serious bug in your software, you stop distributing it and inflicting it on more customers. Maybe AT&T will bring some sanity to those morons.


I think the buggy software is now national and the only reason they leave it available is for those with new installs and extremely old software. And if you put an old version in and people download that they lose everything possibly.

I'd get the new software in the stream now I think and be done with it.

I don't get why they just didn't pull the feature from the channels and wait to roll it out unless that won't even fix the issue. And if it won't why didn't this happen before the program launched in the it's place? If they could pull the feature but a manager said no he should be fired.


----------



## joed32

Or why the CE subs didn't notice the bug.


----------



## Laxguy

joed32 said:


> Or why the CE subs didn't notice the bug.


Not true, but this isn't the forum for CE discussions.


----------



## Jon J

I took a chance and downloaded the new software on all four of my HR2X receivers at virtually the same time one after another deciding not to leave one receiver working in case the download bricked the others. Fortunately the downloads went perfectly, the new version is safely installed and the bug causing the delete problem is fixed. I've discovered no other bugs that rode in on this version.

I hope whatever NR is still streaming doesn't replace this bandage version.


----------



## dpeters11

Jon J said:


> I took a chance and downloaded the new software on all four of my HR2X receivers at virtually the same time one after another deciding not to leave one receiver working in case the download bricked the others. Fortunately the downloads went perfectly, the new version is safely installed and the bug causing the delete problem is fixed. I've discovered no other bugs that rode in on this version.
> 
> I hope whatever NR is still streaming doesn't replace this bandage version.


It won't unless the download is forced. Only higher versions are autodownloaded.


----------



## tonyd79

Do we even know how fat back the big was introduced. I hadn't updated since April and I had the bug. I think it was in the software a long time but until the channels were activated for it, no one noticed. Hard to roll back, if so.


----------



## Rich

swyman18 said:


> It is really amazing that this feature was rolled out with such a terrible oversight. How is it possible that someone didn't think to have the software be able to differentiate between whether it is a "temporary" recording as part of the new feature, or a dedicated recording?
> 
> _*It really is stunning.*_


Sadly, it's not stunning. A few years ago, things like this were "normal".

Rich


----------



## Rich

Jason Whiddon said:


> _*I always catch a lot of grief on here and get angry PM's when I say this*_, but I'll say it again. Directv proves time and time again that their SW dept (or marketing if you want to blame it on them) makes poor decisions. They do not let little bugs slide thru, they let bugs thru that cause a DVR to lose it's SIMPLE purpose and concentrate on silly stuff. Ridiculous.
> 
> As far as reporting it, we should not have to. Something so large and as obvious as the broad side of a barn should never have gotten through...


Really? I've been saying the same thing for years and not one nasty PM. It never ceases to amaze me that they can just do something like this and not fix it immediately. Must not know how to fix it.

Rich


----------



## Rich

slice1900 said:


> I don't have to deal with this issue, _*but I'm absolutely floored that Directv can be so incompetent as to let something like this hit NR.*_ They'll probably lose thousands of customers over it, and they deserve to. I complain about stupid bugs that Tivo rolls out in their updates, but they're minor compared to deleting recordings.
> 
> If I had a Genie and something like this was rolled out, and I was debating whether to accept a competing offer I'd be gone in a second and never look back, because I don't believe this level of incompetence should be rewarded or tolerated.
> 
> And to think people are worried about the AT&T acquisition hurting Directv? Surely AT&T's software engineers can't possibly reach the level of stupidity required to push out an update like this. Directv customers should be cheering the acquisition, because it is hard to imagine things sinking lower than this.


Again, it's been going on for years. I hope you're right about the merger fixing the problems but we still have to live with the developers we have now for years.

Rich


----------



## dennisj00

However, rushing a fix out can be just as dangerous!


----------



## Rich

sigma1914 said:


> I hope it's very soon.


I certainly would be unhappy to lose a Yankees game. I've got identical recordings going on several HRs and should be safe, I haven't had this happen to me yet.

Can you imagine auto mechanics doing things like this?

Rich


----------



## Rich

damondlt said:


> Thank you !
> I complained ,called directv for an update, they don't have one yet. But its well know wide spread issue.
> They flat out said do not force a download. And since my equipment is leased I'm not authorized to do such as its the property of directv.
> FLAT OUT told me this.
> 
> _*But okay now I know a fix is on the way, so I'll wait.
> They did say it's an urgent issue.
> So that should be quick.*_
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


What they say and what they do seem to have little to do with each other. Past history tells us this.

Rich


----------



## Jon J

DirecTV is enamored with their "Message" feature, sometime sending out three or four a day about the most mundane things.

I wonder if they will distribute a message about the effects of this new "feature".


----------



## dpeters11

Rich said:


> What they say and what they do seem to have little to do with each other. Past history tells us this.
> 
> Rich


And we know the fix has already been made, it's just a matter of rolling it out.


----------



## tonyd79

dpeters11 said:


> And we know the fix has already been made, it's just a matter of rolling it out.


And vetting it. I am sure they are monitoring the activity here to get a feel for the fix working and not other things going wrong.

While the problem was a big one and very annoying with no completely useful work around, unless you are bricking machines, you don't throw caution out the window in rolling out the fix itself. You don't want to introduce any bigger problems while fixing one that is big and quite annoying but still limited in scope that is not making DVRs totally useless.

I am encouraged that they had a fix for us to download so quickly. I would expect a full scale deployment in the next few days.


----------



## The Real Bob

So is my understanding correct, that I had the one shot to get the update, and now that the window has passed, I'm out of luck until they roll it out through normal channels?

If so, that's a shame. I've been bitten by this a few times the last few days and just searched for the issue and found this thread late last night. Even now that I know the problem, we have three small kids, so it's sometimes unrealistic to commit to watching a program to the end once we start watching it.

At least most of the channels we watch don't have the Arrow of Doom on them.


----------



## dpeters11

The Real Bob said:


> So is my understanding correct, that I had the one shot to get the update, and now that the window has passed, I'm out of luck until they roll it out through normal channels?
> 
> If so, that's a shame. I've been bitten by this a few times the last few days and just searched for the issue and found this thread late last night. Even now that I know the problem, we have three small kids, so it's sometimes unrealistic to commit to watching a program to the end once we start watching it.
> 
> At least most of the channels we watch don't have the Arrow of Doom on them.


At this time, that is the case.


----------



## swyman18

I just noticed 571 and 572 are now AOD (Arrow Of Doom) channels. I don't think they were originally on the list, where they?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

damondlt said:


> Thank you !
> I complained ,called directv for an update, they don't have one yet. But its well know wide spread issue.
> They flat out said do not force a download. And since my equipment is leased I'm not authorized to do such as its the property of directv.
> FLAT OUT told me this.
> 
> But okay now I know a fix is on the way, so I'll wait.
> They did say it's an urgent issue.
> So that should be quick.


I'm glad the information I had was able to help some of the members at DBSTalk and if there are anymore opportunities I will certainly pass them on. For those that were not comfortable forcing a download I wish there was another way I could help. I do not work for DIRECTV so information I give is obviously not going to be supported by DIRECTV but I do my best to give out correct information. I try and post when I know and don't go off of other websites for my info.


----------



## mytvai

This hit me a few times. What I did and I believe works.. is When I stop a recording im viewing, I make sure to hit keep and it doesnt delete it. other wise if i just hit exit. It will delete.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sigma1914

mytvai said:


> This hit me a few times. What I did and I believe works.. is When I stop a recording im viewing, I make sure to hit keep and it doesnt delete it. other wise if i just hit exit. It will delete.
> 
> Hope this helps.


That doesn't work.


----------



## anex80

I've been able to pause the recording then go back to the DVR list and it's still there. I can then watch something else and the recording doesn't appear to be affected. I think the key is just to stay away from the Exit or Stop buttons.


----------



## inkahauts

What where you doing that with program wise? If it's not on a channel with restart the bug doesn't hit you. If you are any leaving of the recording bites you no matter how you do it right now.


----------



## damondlt

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'm glad the information I had was able to help some of the members at DBSTalk and if there are anymore opportunities I will certainly pass them on. For those that were not comfortable forcing a download I wish there was another way I could help. I do not work for DIRECTV so information I give is obviously not going to be supported by DIRECTV but I do my best to give out correct information. I try and post when I know and don't go off of other websites for my info.


I'm not doubting you , But truth is what works now, never works for long, it's always something or we wouldn't have a CE forum.
All these experimental software downloads are supposed help avoid these national mishaps. 
But it doesn't work.
Directv has the worst bugs across-the-board in their software and has for years.
It's time for something to change.
These are simple DVR functions .
And I'm sure many are going to tell me it happens to every provider, but truth is , not to same extent over and over year after year.
Look around, look at the ridiculous work arounds posted in this thread just to avoid these bugs.
Look at all the directv threads that have some sort of work around for a function that's improperly working.
It's the same old story.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## dpeters11

In reality, the majority of DirecTV users really never have a problem. Something like the deletion is an exception.

I've seen one Comcast DVR bug so prevelant, it got the name "whack-a-mole". I've seen UVerse customers complain about a long standing bug when a series recording is set to a particular time, it doesn't obey that.

This page is an example. Now, I don't know how current it is, though the modified date is last month.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_use_a_Motorola_DVR/Bugs

Dish restarts their DVRs nightly. Does that prevent a lot of bugs from appearing? I don't know the answer to that.


----------



## anex80

inkahauts said:


> What where you doing that with program wise? If it's not on a channel with restart the bug doesn't hit you. If you are any leaving of the recording bites you no matter how you do it right now.


It was H2 and the program was America's Secret Slang which is also available on demand.


----------



## damondlt

I'm not trying to start a fight, trust me I'm not saying all providers are bug free.
But with all the directv equipment I have , vs the All the different dvrs from Verizon, My local Blue Ridge , Tivo Roamios, and Dish Network. 
Directv always fumbles at its commands.
The H25 is the only one That's stable. 
Now I haven't had any experience with HR 44, but the number of issues here , tell me it's not much different then the same old directv DVR story.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## Laxguy

anex80 said:


> It was H2 and the program was America's Secret Slang which is also available on demand.


On Demand per se isn't the hook; it has to be on the Start Over deal- those programs in the Guide that have the 180 degree arrow on the right of the show title.


----------



## anex80

anex80 said:


> I've been able to pause the recording then go back to the DVR list and it's still there. I can then watch something else and the recording doesn't appear to be affected. I think the key is just to stay away from the Exit or Stop buttons.


Never mind. This workaround only seems to work until watching something on a non-affected channel. I tested this extensively and was unable to find an adequate work around. I hope this gets resolved quickly!


----------



## Laxguy

I believe, but cannot test now as I am away, that there's no workaround needed for channels that are not on Start Over. If the bug is there on a given show, it's not just Exit or Stop that'll blow away the recording. Anything but Pause, I believe.


----------



## mytvai

ya i realized it doesnt work on all of them. worked on some... not sure what factor makes the difference.


----------



## Tom Servo

Laxguy said:


> On Demand per se isn't the hook; it has to be on the Start Over deal- those programs in the Guide that have the 180 degree arrow on the right of the show title.


I can attest that America's Secret Slang was affected because I DVR'd it and watched it the next day, and it deleted itself.

It appears to me that it affects every show on a channel with that feature enabled, even if that particular show did not have the arrow in the program guide. As an example, it deleted a few episodes of COPS I'd recorded over a week ago before the bug came up. But at the same time not all programs on affected channels are self deleting. I did a marathon COPS run today to knock out some of the 15 saved episodes. Of the five I watched, one did not delete itself. It was one recorded just this evening I believe.

Sent from my Droid DNA via the DBSTalk app.


----------



## Drucifer

Jon J said:


> DirecTV is enamored with their "Message" feature, sometime sending out three or four a day about the most mundane things.
> 
> I wonder if they will distribute a message about the effects of this new "feature".


After a year of ignoring it, because of its abundance of nothingness, I forgotten about the Message even being in the Channel Banner.


----------



## Jon J

This morning all four of my HR2Xs were displaying the floating screensaver when first accessed. In the past when awakened from the screensaver I would find programs in the buffer for the channel it was on when the receiver went to sleep. Not today. No buffers on any receiver.

Is this a new "feature" or have I just somehow avoided it in the past?


----------



## 456521

dpeters11 said:


> Bug free software is extremely rare, even in closed systems.


True, but DirecTV has never been known for their software prowess. It makes you wonder if the CE program is even active anymore. Or is DirecTV purposely holding back features from them. Either way, their process has been flawed for many years and nobody there seems to care.


----------



## HarleyD

mrdobolina said:


> From what I see, that is one of the shows that you are able to "start from the beginning" aka the new feature. I think there is a bug with these shows even if you scheduled it to record as a series or whatever. Others are posting in other threads about how they'll be watching one of those shows that they recorded, and if they hit "exit" it deletes the recording.
> 
> I'm recording the Don Rickles special and I know for a fact I will not watch it all in one sitting. Probably going to have to re-record it if it is truly going to auto-delete.


My recording of the Don Rickles roast auto deleted on an HR20 when I exited mid playback.

I had to re-record it yesterday on Comedy Central to get to see it.


----------



## Rich

I feel left out. I have had very few problems with this NR. Of course, I don't have a Genie, but my 24s are all running correctly as far as I can tell. I did get one message after restarting a 24-500 that said I was not able to view this show because of some incompatibility but the show was playing in the background. Never know what a 500 is capable of doing. I did have a minor problem this morning while watching the game on another 24-500. The game was in the fifth inning and up pops the Do You Want to Delete This Program dialog box. Had to say no and start from the beginning again. Doesn't seem like a very stable NR.

Rich


----------



## jrwinter

my genie started deleting programs by its self after i go back to live tv also my genie has lost you tube and pandora also the on demand channels dont work either has anyone else had these issues?


----------



## litzdog911

jrwinter said:


> my genie started deleting programs by its self after i go back to live tv also my genie has lost you tube and pandora also the on demand channels dont work either has anyone else had these issues?


You've got something else going beyond what's being discussed in this thread. Best to start your own new post with more details about your equipment and exact symptoms.


----------



## Drucifer

jrwinter said:


> my genie started deleting programs by its self after i go back to live tv also my genie has* lost you tube and pandora* also the on demand channels dont work either has anyone else had these issues?


A quick Double Reset always seems to restore the missing Pandora & YouTube Icons along with Parental Controls/Web Videos menu item which often seems to disappear with the icons.


----------



## prushing

jrwinter said:


> my genie started deleting programs by its self after i go back to live tv also my genie has lost you tube and pandora also the on demand channels dont work either has anyone else had these issues?





litzdog911 said:


> You've got something else going beyond what's being discussed in this thread. Best to start your own new post with more details about your equipment and exact symptoms.





Drucifer said:


> A quick Double Reset always seems to restore the missing Pandora & YouTube Icons along with Parental Controls/Web Videos menu item which often seems to disappear with the icons.


Seems like you may have received the NR. If it just started and you lost those 2, check the setting menu and see what it says after Software: XXXX, date .... and do what Drucifer said to get those back


----------



## bmetelsky

HarleyD said:


> My recording of the Don Rickles roast auto deleted on an HR20 when I exited mid playback.
> 
> I had to re-record it yesterday on Comedy Central to get to see it.


It was an awesome roast! I enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## acostapimps

If you hit the PREV button instead of STOP or EXIT it'll bypass auto delete, Don't delete message at end of each recording don't work either, even changing channels don't work. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## anex80

acostapimps said:


> If you hit the PREV button instead of STOP or EXIT it'll bypass auto delete, Don't delete message at end of each recording don't work either, even changing channels don't work.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


That's not been my experience.


----------



## peds48

anex80 said:


> That's not been my experience.


same here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy

acostapimps said:


> If you hit the PREV button instead of STOP or EXIT it'll bypass auto delete, Don't delete message at end of each recording don't work either, even changing channels don't work.


 That was not my experience at all. The "auto delete" bug did not put up any message, so if a message does come up, it's one not affected by the bug.


----------



## John Strk

This has been driving me nuts as well! I thought my HR20-100 was finally dying. I have had several recordings including the Don Rickles special auto delete on their own after pressing Exit. The only work around I have found so far is the mark the recording as Keep. Then it won't delete after exiting. Hope it's fixed soon!!!!


----------



## acostapimps

That's what I tried and the recordings are still there, but if press stop or exit then it auto deletes, When I changed channels either with channel up/down button or number, it still deletes, Either way it's not good and can't wait until they push a new SW

It still deletes even when you select Don't Delete message at the end of recording it's what I meant to say.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

jrwinter said:


> my genie started deleting programs by its self after i go back to live tv also my genie has lost you tube and pandora also the on demand channels dont work either has anyone else had these issues?





Drucifer said:
 

> A quick Double Reset always seems to restore the missing Pandora & YouTube Icons along with Parental Controls/Web Videos menu item which often seems to disappear with the icons.


Instead of resetting twice in 30 minutes you could do a keyword search for *CLEARMYBOX *and then press the red button on the remote.

A little warning, once you do this there is no stopping it. This will stop all recording or anything else it may be doing at that time are reboot the DVR.


----------



## tonyd79

Scott Kocourek said:


> Instead of resetting twice in 30 minutes you could do a keyword search for *CLEARMYBOX *and then press the red button on the remote.
> 
> A little warning, once you do this there is no stopping it. This will stop all recording or anything else it may be doing at that time are reboot the DVR.


Not so sure about the ending of the post. This does a reboot?


----------



## hclarkjr

they must have pushed a fix out today as the problem is fixed for me now.


----------



## Bill Broderick

tonyd79 said:


> Not so sure about the ending of the post. This does a reboot?


Yes. But you only have to do it once. This function eliminates the need for a second reboot within 30 minutes.


----------



## dpeters11

hclarkjr said:


> they must have pushed a fix out today as the problem is fixed for me now.


What software version are you on?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

tonyd79 said:


> Not so sure about the ending of the post. This does a reboot?


It does a reboot and acts as if you did a double reboot. It clears the flushes the guide and will help restore things like Pandora and YouTube. It may take 24 hours for those things to show up after doing it.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyd79

Bill Broderick said:


> Yes. But you only have to do it once. This function eliminates the need for a second reboot within 30 minutes.


Thanks.


----------



## Miller

I hope a fix is rolled out soon. My HR22's have because useless as DVR's. Twice now I tried to watch a recorded program and was interrupted by work, someone stopping by and lost the program before I could finish. I know things happen but this is getting a little frustrating.


----------



## hclarkjr

dpeters11 said:


> What software version are you on?


0x863


----------



## acostapimps

hclarkjr said:


> 0x863


That's the current software with the auto delete issue, not the upcoming one which is 870


----------



## hclarkjr

acostapimps said:


> That's the current software with the auto delete issue, not the upcoming one which is 870


not sure what happened then as i had the delete issue and now it is not doing it.. did not reset either


----------



## dpeters11

hclarkjr said:


> not sure what happened then as i had the delete issue and now it is not doing it.. did not reset either


Are you sure when it's not happening it's on a channel with Start Over? It doesn't happen on all channels.


----------



## gaperrine

SD channels are not affected by the auto delete bug, so I record both HD and SD of programs I don't want to miss. If the HD recording gets auto deleted, I still can watch it in SD.  

Why can't Directv disable this "feature" until they get a fix?


----------



## dpeters11

gaperrine said:


> SD channels are not affected by the auto delete bug, so I record both HD and SD of programs I don't want to miss. If the HD recording gets auto deleted, I still can watch it in SD.
> 
> Why can't Directv disable this "feature" until they get a fix?


They have a fix, it just needs to get to everyone. And sometimes things aren't as simple as just turning it off. Don't know if that's the case here though.


----------



## Miller

I called Directv tonight to find out when this will be fixed. Right now they have an estimated date of June 13th (or 14th I am tired and forgot the date) for the rollout of the software to fix this issue. I would rather them fix it right the first time but this seems like a long time.


----------



## RevRyan

It would seem they have fixed the issue. I checked my history within the "Manage Recordings" section, and noticed a new Software Download was received at 1:17am here in California. I decided to test a recording of the History channels "World Wars" series they ran last week, which I had recorded. I had issues with a couple other recordings from the History channel being auto-deleted. I played and fast forwarded part of the 1st episode & then exited out, and was glad to see it was still there in the recordings still. So, unless it was some coincidence I believe Directv has fixed the issue, and hopefully from here on out, all of us loyal big money spending customers can enjoy our shows the way we're supposed to again.


----------



## BubblePuppy

RevRyan said:


> It would seem they have fixed the issue. I checked my history within the "Manage Recordings" section, and noticed a new Software Download was received at 1:17am here in California. (snip)


Can you post firmware version #?


----------



## pappasbike

This really is a bad bug. I had two programs recorded. Didn't think about one or both being one of the "look back" recordings. I watched one till just about the very end when some credits were rolling, and then hit the stop button. Without actually looking, thinking the cursor/highlight would be on the program I just watched I hit the delete button. Of course that program had been auto deleted soon as I hit the stop button, the one I deleted was the second recorded one that I hadn't watched.

You know it's really dismaying to see all these software issues time after time, then the new flagship dvrs, the genies, come out with all their own particular issues. People are told "just get your 34 switched out for a 44", the 44s have just as many issues as the 34s if you look through all the threads and why are we having to swap boxes in the first place? Why can't they come out with hardware and software that just works, other companies do it all the time? If a hardware device is known to be defective or significantly problematic why aren't they replacing them automatically, they are leased units, right?

Fortunately other than the specific to genies issues and this current auto delete bug my 34 isn't giving me any real problems so I have no reason to get it replaced. But I remember, when they first came out, seeing all the reported issues. I waited about a year before getting one. But prior to their release there were all these anticipatory posts about how everyone had to get one. Then the 44s are released and people are told that's the one to get and their problems start to mount up in the posts. By the time I'd feel comfortable asking for one there will be talk about a 54 or even a 64. It just seems as if there is a company wide problem getting the software and hardware up to a non-beta status before release.


----------



## dpeters11

But that's the thing, other companies don't release software that just works. Almost all software has bugs. The most bug free software I can think of is TeX, and there have been bugs he's paid out. The launch software for the shuttle had a small number of bugs. Steve Gibson's Spinrite might be considered bug free, but that's a very specialized software written in assembly.

As Tony Hoare has said:
"There are two ways of constructing a software design: One way is to make it so simple that there are obviously no deficiencies, and the other way is to make it so complicated that there are no obvious deficiencies. The first method is far more difficult."

Go to the forums for any TV provider, and maybe except for the most basic boxes, there are bugs and things that don't work right.


----------



## jrwinter

Call Directv you get a better response if you call them! I got a call from the ofiice of the president of Directv after i called in! here is the email i used before they called me [email protected]


----------



## Laxguy

It's also a moving target in many ways- many of the problems are due to software "enhancements" due to customer and market pressure. This whole Start Over thing is, for me, useless, even if it were to work perfectly. I'm very seldom a surfer, and never rely on buffers for anything I really want to watch. That you can't FF after recording the matter makes it really moot. 

This is but one thing that has been added since the hardware and original software was released.


----------



## Laxguy

jrwinter said:


> Call Directv you get a better response if you call them! I got a call from the ofiice of the president of Directv after i called in! here is the email i used before they called me [email protected]


Calling DIRECTV can help in some situations. As a matter of practice, I never call unless I am changing service or have an incorrect bill.

The email you mention was not pasted in.


----------



## Rich

Scott Kocourek said:


> Instead of resetting twice in 30 minutes you could do a keyword search for *CLEARMYBOX *and then press the red button on the remote.
> 
> A little warning, once you do this there is no stopping it. This will stop all recording or anything else it may be doing at that time are reboot the DVR.


I didn't know that. Well, this makes my day. Much easier than the two resets. Thanx. Of course, I'll never remember this...

Rich


----------



## Rich

Miller said:


> I called Directv tonight to find out when this will be fixed. Right now they have an estimated date of June 13th (or 14th I am tired and forgot the date) for the rollout of the software to fix this issue. _*I would rather them fix it right the first time*_ but this seems like a long time.


Sadly that rarely happens.

Rich


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> _*But that's the thing, other companies don't release software that just works. Almost all software has bugs. *_The most bug free software I can think of is TeX, and there have been bugs he's paid out. The launch software for the shuttle had a small number of bugs. Steve Gibson's Spinrite might be considered bug free, but that's a very specialized software written in assembly.
> 
> As Tony Hoare has said:
> "There are two ways of constructing a software design: One way is to make it so simple that there are obviously no deficiencies, and the other way is to make it so complicated that there are no obvious deficiencies. The first method is far more difficult."
> 
> Go to the forums for any TV provider, and maybe except for the most basic boxes, there are bugs and things that don't work right.


That is so true. Every time I get a download of new software on my Galaxy 3 phone all kinds of things go wrong. And Windows isn't much better.

Rich


----------



## pappasbike

dpeters11 said:


> Go to the forums for any TV provider, and maybe except for the most basic boxes, there are bugs and things that don't work right.


I know that other providers have issues as well. But, just using the genies as an example, DTV has had way too many software problems during the first half of this year. Until the February update I wasn't having any problems with my 34 but I have a fairly simple set up. Then starting with that release I wound up with the dreaded video/audio freezing and pixilation, exclusively on NBC programs at the time. Many were telling people to just get them swapped out for 44s while I was also seeing 44 owners posting the same issue. Starting with that February release there have been what 3 or 4 others? It took the 2 subsequent ones to completely rid my box of the problems. But apparently the early cut off of recorded programs is still occurring from reading recent posts. I don't know if this last software release added the play from the beginning feature or not but along with it came the auto delete issue. Now another software release is going out to fix that. That's a lot of software releases in less than 6 months, most of which are to fix problems from the previous ones. That's not a good record.


----------



## Laxguy

The Start Over/auto delete issue wasn't caused by new software downloaded to your DVR, but by changes at the server end. But you're right that the fix will be via new software to your box. I've read that some people have received same outside of the special download window last Saturday night. It will take some time for it to be rolled out across the whole nation.


----------



## HarryG

Received software update 0x87f overnight on my HR 20/700 DVR. New software update did not alleviate the problem. Just experienced a random delete on a previously recorded show from local CBS affiliate.


----------



## sigma1914

HarryG said:


> Received software update 0x87f overnight on my HR 20/700 DVR. New software update did not alleviate the problem. Just experienced a random delete on a previously recorded show from local CBS affiliate.


CBS isn't a channel with Start Over so you're experiencing something different.


----------



## HarryG

sigma1914 said:


> CBS isn't a channel with Start Over so you're experiencing something different.


Perhaps. I have not tested recordings from Start Over channels, but the problem seems to be identical. I have seen the problem exhibited on recordings from Start Over channels (no options to save, play, start over, etc). I am getting the same two options (other showings and done) on both Start Over and non start over channels, with the same undesirable result.


----------



## adam999

I may have found a workaround. I was watching a recording of Colbert Report on my HR44. Recently, hitting exit or prev when watching other episodes caused it to auto-delete. What I found helped was to use PIP.

While watching the program, I paused and enabled PIP. This, of course, automatically popped up the current live tuner in the left PIP window with the Colbert Report paused in the right PIP window. I then just turned PIP off, which removed the "background" paused Colbert Report and left me on the live tuner. Checked my list, and Colbert was still there. Just for a sanity check I resumed playing it and hit exit, and it was immediately auto-deleted.

tl;dr
While watching a program you don't want auto-deleted, don't hit exit. Enable and disable PIP and it will work around the bug.


----------



## Laxguy

Thanks for posting that, and Welcome to DBSTalk! :icon_band

OK, the avatar above is a bit doofus, but I couldn't find the Welcome one.


----------



## linuspbmo

jrwinter said:


> Call Directv you get a better response if you call them! I got a call from the ofiice of the president of Directv after i called in! here is the email i used before they called me [email protected]


I called in to Directv yesterday and got shuffled to three different persons, none of them had ever heard of the bug and had no idea when they might fix it. The last person I talked to must have been in retentions because she offered me 10 off for a year and free Sunday ticket. I never mentioned canceling, she said it was for the aggravation.


----------



## slice1900

BubblePuppy said:


> Can you post firmware version #?


When I saw his post last night I checked the firmware watcher and Directv was streaming 0x0870 at that time, so I assume that's what he got.


----------



## sigma1914

adam999 said:


> I may have found a workaround. I was watching a recording of Colbert Report on my HR44. Recently, hitting exit or prev when watching other episodes caused it to auto-delete. What I found helped was to use PIP.
> 
> While watching the program, I paused and enabled PIP. This, of course, automatically popped up the current live tuner in the left PIP window with the Colbert Report paused in the right PIP window. I then just turned PIP off, which removed the "background" paused Colbert Report and left me on the live tuner. Checked my list, and Colbert was still there. Just for a sanity check I resumed playing it and hit exit, and it was immediately auto-deleted.
> 
> tl;dr
> While watching a program you don't want auto-deleted, don't hit exit. Enable and disable PIP and it will work around the bug.


This actually worked. Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpeters11

adam999 said:


> I may have found a workaround. I was watching a recording of Colbert Report on my HR44. Recently, hitting exit or prev when watching other episodes caused it to auto-delete. What I found helped was to use PIP.
> 
> While watching the program, I paused and enabled PIP. This, of course, automatically popped up the current live tuner in the left PIP window with the Colbert Report paused in the right PIP window. I then just turned PIP off, which removed the "background" paused Colbert Report and left me on the live tuner. Checked my list, and Colbert was still there. Just for a sanity check I resumed playing it and hit exit, and it was immediately auto-deleted.
> 
> tl;dr
> While watching a program you don't want auto-deleted, don't hit exit. Enable and disable PIP and it will work around the bug.


You should join us more often!


----------



## peds48

what worked for me was to stream the Colbert Report that got deleted, from my iPad using my Apple TV via Airplay


----------



## lucky13

Many in this forum have been pushing for an undelete option since the HR20-700 first appeared. Undelete would work like the trash folder on your PC. If we had that, this bug would be a slight annoyance, instead of the major issue it is.


----------



## peds48

but the fact that some of this stuff is available online lessens the pain just a bit as well


----------



## slice1900

lucky13 said:


> Many in this forum have been pushing for an undelete option since the HR20-700 first appeared. Undelete would work like the trash folder on your PC. If we had that, this bug would be a slight annoyance, instead of the major issue it is.


Ugh, I would hate using a DVR that had no undelete!


----------



## dennisj00

slice1900 said:


> Ugh, I would hate using a DVR that had no undelete!


It looks like you only have tuners, but NO D* DVR has undelete.

I assume you run a bar somewhere?


----------



## Drucifer

damondlt said:


> Yep that's what I'm afraid of.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


Well you test it yourself, as I see 0870x0 has become the NR.


----------



## BubblePuppy

slice1900 said:


> When I saw his post last night I checked the firmware watcher and Directv was streaming 0x0870 at that time, so I assume that's what he got.


After reading his post I forced a download this morning and got the 863.... again. Might try again tonight or in the morning.


----------



## tonyd79

Drucifer said:


> Well you test it yourself, as I see 0870x0 has become the NR.


I'm seeing 863 for the Genie.


----------



## Drucifer

New NRs are roll out over days to weeks.

Click  before you try to force an SW install.


----------



## Drucifer

*Please Note:* NR Roll Outs are release in the wee hours.


----------



## damondlt

Still on the old software.


----------



## dpeters11

tonyd79 said:


> I'm seeing 863 for the Genie.


0x870 was in the stream until 7am eastern this morning.


----------



## slice1900

dennisj00 said:


> It looks like you only have tuners, but NO D* DVR has undelete.
> 
> I assume you run a bar somewhere?


Yes, I have Directv in my bar. I have Tivo at home. 80 foot oaks covering the house on all sides mean no option for satellite, but the more I hear about Genie the less bothered I am about the things that annoy me about my Tivo.

I vaguely remember when Tivo added the Recently Deleted folder that allowed undeleting, I think almost a decade ago


----------



## mansfeld

I just spoke to Directv tech support and supposedly there is going to be a fix for the auto delete issue "in the next couple of days". We'll see.


----------



## mkztg

I'm new here but found you all when I went searching for a solution to this exact same issue. I want to say thanks to everyone who posted information here. I was able to force a SW DL using the instructions but unfortunately my Genie grabbed the 863 version. I verified it already had 863 prior to trying so I don't get why it would download it. Just glad to see the proceedure works and hoping I can catch the 870 when its in the stream.

Thanks.

mkztg


----------



## rbpeirce

lucky13 said:


> Many in this forum have been pushing for an undelete option since the HR20-700 first appeared. Undelete would work like the trash folder on your PC. If we had that, this bug would be a slight annoyance, instead of the major issue it is.


Among several devices I have an older SD Tivo. It moves deleted files into a trash folder but does not actually delete them until space is required or you specifically delete it. I have often wished DirecTV DVRs would so this.


----------



## BigFoot48

I have 870 as of 1:16AM. Hallelujah!


----------



## dpeters11

mkztg said:


> I'm new here but found you all when I went searching for a solution to this exact same issue. I want to say thanks to everyone who posted information here. I was able to force a SW DL using the instructions but unfortunately my Genie grabbed the 863 version. I verified it already had 863 prior to trying so I don't get why it would download it. Just glad to see the proceedure works and hoping I can catch the 870 when its in the stream.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> mkztg


Forcing a download does just that, forces which ever version is in the stream, even if it's the same one or older. New releases are only in the stream at night, and not necessarily every night. I think the best thing to do is wait for it to come to you. Forcing a download generally isn't recommended as you can end up with something you don't want (the opportunity Scott posted was an exception).


----------



## Doug Brott

I would discourage anyone on the national release from downloading tonight or tomorrow night. You will not be doing yourself any favors if you do.


----------



## tonyd79

I find it odd that they are pushing 870 but keep going back to 863 during the day.


----------



## LameLefty

Drucifer said:


> New NRs are roll out over days to weeks.
> 
> Click *[SNIPPED IMAGES FROM OTHER WEBSITE]* before you try to force an SW install.


So, out of idle curiosity, did you obtain the site owner's permission before posting a copy of his graphics for a simple link? The law is not generally kind to people who "borrow" creator content without permission.


----------



## bjdotson

When I got home yesterday afternoon, I checked my DVRs and both had been upgraded to 0x087F that morning. So mine was fixed yesterday around 3AM

I live in Utah if that matters.


----------



## Jon J

bjdotson said:


> When I got home yesterday afternoon, I checked my DVRs and both had been upgraded to 0x087F that morning. So mine was fixed yesterday around 3AM


Not being fluent in hex, 0x087F is a later version than 0x0870 which is mentioned in earlier posts, right?


----------



## bakers12

Jon J said:


> Not being fluent in hex, 0x087F is a later version than 0x0870 which is mentioned in earlier posts, right?


Yes, you are correct. The letter A-F are higher than the digits 0-9.


----------



## Rich

lucky13 said:


> Many in this forum have been pushing for an undelete option since the HR20-700 first appeared. Undelete would work like the trash folder on your PC. If we had that, this bug would be a slight annoyance, instead of the major issue it is.


Another good idea that nobody at D* will care about. Sad.

Rich


----------



## Rich

dennisj00 said:


> It looks like you only have tuners, but NO D* DVR has undelete.
> 
> I assume you run a bar somewhere?


I was wondering about that too. Hope he answers.

Rich


----------



## Rich

mansfeld said:


> I just spoke to Directv tech support and supposedly there is going to be a fix for the auto delete issue "in the next couple of days". We'll see.


You were just pacified.

Rich


----------



## studechip

087f is for the HR2x series. 0870 is for the Genies.


----------



## dpeters11

Rich said:


> You were just pacified.
> 
> Rich


How so? We have confirmation that it's fixed in 870 and 87f and that users have received it automatically. The CSR wasn't blowing smoke.


----------



## pistolpete52

When I called today, the CSR said that the problem would be fixed by June 13th.


----------



## Laxguy

Thanks, Mr. Marovich! There's hope that that date is the very latest it'll get to everyone.


----------



## slice1900

Rich said:


> I was wondering about that too. Hope he answers.


Already did, you must have missed it 



slice1900 said:


> Yes, I have Directv in my bar. I have Tivo at home. 80 foot oaks covering the house on all sides mean no option for satellite, but the more I hear about Genie the less bothered I am about the things that annoy me about my Tivo.
> 
> I vaguely remember when Tivo added the Recently Deleted folder that allowed undeleting, I think almost a decade ago


----------



## slice1900

tonyd79 said:


> I find it odd that they are pushing 870 but keep going back to 863 during the day.


Don't they always do that? I always assumed it was so updates would mostly occur at night when it is least likely to be disruptive.

Does anyone know how the receivers determine when to take the new software in the stream? The rollouts seem staggered, based on some people getting 0x0870 already, some not, and on different nights. I guess there's some code in the receivers that makes different RIDs or different account numbers choose different nights to update?

4-5 years ago I remember I'd sometimes see receivers upgrade during the day, which was kind of annoying. But it has been a long time since I've seen that.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Doug Brott said:


> I would discourage anyone on the national release from downloading tonight or tomorrow night. You will not be doing yourself any favors if you do.


Please take this post seriously, last week was an exception. If you were to do this this weekend you may end up with worse problems.



LameLefty said:


> So, out of idle curiosity, did you obtain the site owner's permission before posting a copy of his graphics for a simple link? The law is not generally kind to people who "borrow" creator content without permission.


Oh how true, it seems to be happening a lot lately. People see it on the internet and "take" things and re-post as if they were there own.


----------



## tonyd79

slice1900 said:


> Don't they always do that? I always assumed it was so updates would mostly occur at night when it is least likely to be disruptive.
> 
> Does anyone know how the receivers determine when to take the new software in the stream? The rollouts seem staggered, based on some people getting 0x0870 already, some not, and on different nights. I guess there's some code in the receivers that makes different RIDs or different account numbers choose different nights to update?
> 
> 4-5 years ago I remember I'd sometimes see receivers upgrade during the day, which was kind of annoying. But it has been a long time since I've seen that.


Maybe. Haven't really paid attention but I don't think just the presence of a new release in the stream triggers a download by itself.


----------



## dpeters11

tonyd79 said:


> Maybe. Haven't really paid attention but I don't think just the presence of a new release in the stream triggers a download by itself.


I think they can target things a bit more. It used to be that genies pretty much all got updated in one or two nights, but it's slowed down. You don't want all Hx2x boxes to update in one night. Or at least csr's wouldn't.

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## HoTat2

slice1900 said:


> Don't they always do that? I always assumed it was so updates would mostly occur at night when it is least likely to be disruptive.
> 
> Does anyone know how the receivers determine when to take the new software in the stream? The rollouts seem staggered, based on some people getting 0x0870 already, some not, and on different nights. I guess there's some code in the receivers that makes different RIDs or different account numbers choose different nights to update?
> 
> 4-5 years ago I remember I'd sometimes see receivers upgrade during the day, which was kind of annoying. But it has been a long time since I've seen that.


AIUI, receiver(s) models on your account are first "flagged" to receive an update by DIRECTV's system.

Then at any given time during a download window usually set for the early mourning hours when the new firmware is placed to cycle through the satellite stream, the system will send the targeted receivers a "download cue" over the 101 satellite(s). The receivers then proceed to search for the new firmware on a designated 101 transponder after getting an approval or a no response timeout to an alert message about the update from any possible subscribers using the box at the time.


----------



## CockerKingdom

Regarding the Auto-Delete issue. I do not know if this has been mentioned yet but, I was able to fix the issue on my HR44 by making a change in the save option from " delete when disk is full " to " When I Delete". This worked for me.


----------



## damondlt

CockerKingdom said:


> Regarding the Auto-Delete issue. I do not know if this has been mentioned yet but, I was able to fix the issue on my HR44 by making a change in the save option from " delete when disk is full " to " When I Delete". This worked for me.


I've had random things tried, and all of them ended in erased recording.
I nipped it in the butt last night and got rid of this software and the HR2* software.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## Laxguy

damondlt said:


> I've had random things tried, and all of them ended in erased recording.
> I nipped it in the butt last night and got rid of this software and the HR2* software.


Most people nip it in the bud..... 

:rolling:


----------



## The Real Bob

CockerKingdom said:


> Regarding the Auto-Delete issue. I do not know if this has been mentioned yet but, I was able to fix the issue on my HR44 by making a change in the save option from " delete when disk is full " to " When I Delete". This worked for me.


This does not work for me. I have always had that setting on and have been hit by the bug repeatedly (at least since I figured out what was going on, I've been sure to finish watching a program before seeing it get autodeleted).

I suspect a lot of these workarounds seem to work because the program is on an unaffected channel or sometimes the bug is not hit (I had a single instance of a program not autodeleting when I would have expected it to).

The one posted workaround that I have tested succesfully is to pause the program, turn on PIP mode (which puts the program in the background), then turn PIP mode off. I tried that several times yesterday, and the programs stuck around.

Unfortunately, I also managed to confirm I still have the bug by fumbling the remote and accidentally hitting "exit" or "prev" when I caught it and watching the program my wife and I were watching vanish from my play list.

Hopefully I'll get the update soon. I wish when this bug hit DirecTV had done the smart thing and pulled the "start watching from the beginnning" feature from all channels. Surely more people are being hit by this bug than are enjoying that feature, and it would just be temporarily anyway.


----------



## joed32

BigFoot48 said:


> I have 870 as of 1:16AM. Hallelujah!


What state do you live in?


----------



## BigFoot48

joed32 said:


> What state do you live in?


Arizona. It fixed the problem.


----------



## trh

damondlt said:


> I nipped it in the butt last night and got rid of this software and the HR2* software.





Laxguy said:


> Most people nip it in the bud.....
> 
> :rolling:


Not that there is anything wrong with damondlt's method.


----------



## bearcat250

I watched the first part of a 2 part series, D-Day in HD, on History Channel. After watching the first 2 hour episode, I closed it and it automatically deleted. I recorded the second episode last night. If I want to watch it I need to plan on watching the WHOLE THING, or I will loose it. This sucks! I live in NH & I've heard that a fix is rolling out from west coast to east coast. Wondering how far east it's made. Thinking of saving it until I get "the fix".


----------



## anex80

bearcat250 said:


> I watched the first part of a 2 part series, D-Day in HD, on History Channel. After watching the first 2 hour episode, I closed it and it automatically deleted. I recorded the second episode last night. If I want to watch it I need to plan on watching the WHOLE THING, or I will loose it. This sucks! I live in NH & I've heard that a fix is rolling out from west coast to east coast. Wondering how far east it's made. Thinking of saving it until I get "the fix".


I'm in Missouri and haven't received the fix yet.


----------



## BubblePuppy

anex80 said:


> I'm in Missouri and haven't received the fix yet.


I'm in Missouri and I forced the download around 3am Friday morning. Insomnia sometimes has its benefits.


----------



## Ibbyda

I forced an update early this morning just after midnight. Went from 0x863 to 0x8bc. The delete issue is gone. U-turn arrow feature is still there. Verbiage on stopping a recording in process changed a little. Space remaining changed from a percentage to hours available.

I'm happier. Still very disappointed with DirecTv's handling of the whole thing.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Doug Brott said:


> I would discourage anyone on the national release from downloading tonight or tomorrow night. You will not be doing yourself any favors if you do.





Ibbyda said:


> I forced an update early this morning just after midnight. Went from 0x863 to 0x8bc. The delete issue is gone. U-turn arrow feature is still there. Verbiage on stopping a recording in process changed a little. Space remaining changed from a percentage to hours available.
> 
> I'm happier. Still very disappointed with DirecTv's handling of the whole thing.


 It's too bad you didn't read this thread prior to downloading Saturday night. The version you downloaded was in testing and may cause other issues.


----------



## Tom Servo

Scott Kocourek said:


> It's too bad you didn't read this thread prior to downloading Saturday night. The version you downloaded was in testing and may cause other issues.


The way the last national rollout went, we're all guinea pigs no matter what.

Sent from my Droid DNA via the DBSTalk app.


----------



## inkahauts

Tom Servo said:


> The way the last national rollout went, we're all guinea pigs no matter what.
> 
> Sent from my Droid DNA via the DBSTalk app.


:lol:

But in all seriousness that's a entirely different ball of wax what he downloaded last night. Entirely.

The fix will hit everyone very soon I think.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Scott Kocourek said:


> It's too bad you didn't read this thread prior to downloading Saturday night. The version you downloaded was in testing and may cause other issues.


Yeah. But, that's the same chance that lots of DBSTalkers take every weekend, isn't it? Personally, given the severity of the auto-delete prolbem, if I had missed the fix last weekend, I would have downloaded the beta version and took my chances on any new problems popping up.


----------



## tonyd79

Bill Broderick said:


> Yeah. But, that's the same chance that lots of DBSTalkers take every weekend, isn't it? Personally, given the severity of the auto-delete prolbem, if I had missed the fix last weekend, I would have downloaded the beta version and took my chances on any new problems popping up.


A huge difference is that the CE version is not supported at all. If you had a problem, you could not call it in.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Bill Broderick said:


> Yeah. But, that's the same chance that lots of DBSTalkers take every weekend, isn't it? Personally, given the severity of the auto-delete prolbem, if I had missed the fix last weekend, I would have downloaded the beta version and took my chances on any new problems popping up.





tonyd79 said:


> A huge difference is that the CE version is not supported at all. If you had a problem, you could not call it in.


I agree with tonyd79, it's not really the same chance as the CE folks take for a couple reasons.


Last week I gave the regular members the tip because I knew what was coming down the pipe. 
This week I didn't give the tip and even recommended against downloading because I knew what was coming down the pipe. 
CE members know the risks including this one... YOU MAY LOSE ALL OF YOUR RECORDINGS
Downloading the CE one time, especially the one last night, may leave you on the CE for *months* until the next NR is released that is a higher version number.
CE members know there is no support for those versions except through the CE forum at DBSTalk, we don't rely on information like other sites that copy/paste what we post.

Having said all of that, if there are folks interested in the CE program we have a hidden forum for that, please join and check it out. Information can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/forum/99-directv-cutting-edge-information/ It's not for everyone but there are a lot of folks that like to test and report issues.


----------



## adam999

bearcat250 said:


> I watched the first part of a 2 part series, D-Day in HD, on History Channel. After watching the first 2 hour episode, I closed it and it automatically deleted. I recorded the second episode last night. If I want to watch it I need to plan on watching the WHOLE THING, or I will loose it. This sucks! I live in NH & I've heard that a fix is rolling out from west coast to east coast. Wondering how far east it's made. Thinking of saving it until I get "the fix".


I haven't seen anyone report that the PIP workaround didn't work for them, so you could always use that to let you exit out if needed.


----------



## studechip

I thought we weren't supposed to talk about the weekend program outside of the closed forum.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

studechip said:


> I thought we weren't supposed to talk about the weekend program outside of the closed forum.


That is why I provided a link to the rules and a way to join. That part of the discussion can continue there.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcat250

adam999 said:


> I haven't seen anyone report that the PIP workaround didn't work for them, so you could always use that to let you exit out if needed.


Thanks but my HR21-100 doesn't have PIP capability.


----------



## Laxguy

How true, but this is a thread about Genies! 

What version are you on, and is it all right?


----------



## Lord Vader

dpeters11 said:


> I think you're confusing the feature with the bug. I don't think anyone would leave DirecTV over the start over feature itself, and there is no indication that the deletion is by design. It looks to be a bug, and one that needs fixed quickly. The two are related, but not the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As someone who admittedly hasn't been around here the last couple weeks, can you explain the feature (and how to deactivate it) and the bug and what, if anything, can be done about it? Thanks.


----------



## peds48

Lord Vader said:


> As someone who admittedly hasn't been around here the last couple weeks, can you explain the feature (and how to deactivate it) and the bug and what, if anything, can be done about it? Thanks.


from the other post

The Start Over is a feature introduced by DirecTV not too ing ago, it basically lets rewind to the beginning go the show if you tuned in late. Shows that were recorded on these channels and you play them back had to watched in its entirely without leaving the recording. this means that pressing EXIT, changing the channel, or the like, will delete the recording without any warning. this bug is was squashed in this software release. There is a list of the channels affected here some where, but pretty much any channel that has the start over symbol a loop back icon, is/was affected

No way to deactivated, short of disconnecting from the internet, but doing this will not prevent the bug from happening


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, now that you mention it, I am familiar with the Start Over feature, which I've seen for some time now. That never was an issue for me, but this damn auto-delete bug hit for the first time last night, and it's really annoying! What's the latest on that? After doing some reading here, I seem to read that it has not bee fixed yet. Is that correct?


----------



## Lord Vader

Scott Kocourek said:


> *If you are having the issue as described in this thread you may want to do the following:*
> 
> Tonight between the times of 8:10pm and 11:00pm PACIFIC TIME you will be able to force a download and receive 0x0870 on your Genie or 0x087F on your HR2x
> 
> Instructions on forcing a download:
> 
> Press {MENU} on your remote
> Click select on "Settings & Help"
> Click "Settings"
> Click on "Reset"
> Click "Restart Receiver"
> * When the blue "WELCOME" screen pops up press 0 2 4 6 8
> You will see a "New Software Found" screen if you did it properly
> Let the receiver sit until live TV comes back on
> *The button presses on the remote should take about 4-5 seconds to complete, if you do not see the "New Software Found" screen press the red button on the receiver and try again.
> Some members find it easier to do with the remote in IR mode and others in RF mode. It should make no difference.
> Others like to start the 0 2 4 6 8 sequence right after the lights on the front panel of the Genie/HR2x come on.
> 
> This will only work on 5/31, Saturday night between the times listed above.
> 
> Things like Pandora and YouTube may be missing for 24-48 hours after forcing the download, if they do not come back please post in this thread and we will be able to help you.


Great. I found this out only now, 8 days later. It would have been nice to have received a broadcast announcement like when CEs are scheduled.


----------



## Lord Vader

Scott Kocourek said:


> Instead of resetting twice in 30 minutes you could do a keyword search for *CLEARMYBOX *and then press the red button on the remote.
> 
> A little warning, once you do this there is no stopping it. This will stop all recording or anything else it may be doing at that time are reboot the DVR.


Does this wipe out any recordings or setting? Just wondering.


----------



## Ibbyda

Scott Kocourek said:


> It's too bad you didn't read this thread prior to downloading Saturday night. The version you downloaded was in testing and may cause other issues.


I wish I did but so far so good. All system tests are okay, the delete problem is gone. Hopefully I lucked out.


----------



## sigma1914

Lord Vader said:


> Does this wipe out any recordings or setting? Just wondering.


No, it'll just take a little time to repopulate guide data and other stuff.


----------



## Lord Vader

Thanks. It's probably best I do it before I go to bed so that hopefully by the following evening most of what I need will have repopulated.

I just hope there's a fix for this bug that comes down soon. It's not affecting all of my receivers, strangely. It doesn't affect my two HR24s, but it does affect my most important, my HR44 Genie, along with an HR22 (weird that one of my other HR22s isn't affected, though).


----------



## Stuart Sweet

There will be a fix coming to all receivers quite soon.


----------



## bbmax50

DOESN'T HAPPEN WITH THE HD TIVO
I noticed this same problem with Inside Amy Schumer on Comedy Central. The 1st time I recorded it on my DirecTV DVR and hit exit, it disappeared and I thought I accidentally deleted it. It was on again so I re-recorded and it happened again. This time I had hit exit multiple times and I thought that was it. I tried it with another recording and nothing happened. I still hadn't watched the whole show. It was on one more time, so I made sure to watch the whole thing. Then I hit exit once and it was gone. I came here to find out I wasn't losing my mind. Someone posted the list of channels that this happens on (THANK YOU FOR THAT!).
The main reason I am posting is that I also have a TiVo THR22 HD DirecTV DVR. THIS DOES NOT HAPPEN WITH THE TIVO!!!!


----------



## dpeters11

This would be correct. The THR22 runs on old Tivo software, not DirecTV's.


----------



## longrider

bbmax50 said:


> DOESN'T HAPPEN WITH THE HD TIVO
> I noticed this same problem with Inside Amy Schumer on Comedy Central. The 1st time I recorded it on my DirecTV DVR and hit exit, it disappeared and I thought I accidentally deleted it. It was on again so I re-recorded and it happened again. This time I had hit exit multiple times and I thought that was it. I tried it with another recording and nothing happened. I still hadn't watched the whole show. It was on one more time, so I made sure to watch the whole thing. Then I hit exit once and it was gone. I came here to find out I wasn't losing my mind. Someone posted the list of channels that this happens on (THANK YOU FOR THAT!).
> The main reason I am posting is that I also have a TiVo THR22 HD DirecTV DVR. THIS DOES NOT HAPPEN WITH THE TIVO!!!!


First off, welcome to the forum!

What you are describing is completely normal as the Tivo THR is (obviously) running on Tivo software. The odds of the same bug being introduced in two different platforms is so small it is not worth considering. As has been posted several times, teh bug has been fixed in the regular HRs and you should get the update in the next few days


----------



## inkahauts

bbmax50 said:


> DOESN'T HAPPEN WITH THE HD TIVO
> I noticed this same problem with Inside Amy Schumer on Comedy Central. The 1st time I recorded it on my DirecTV DVR and hit exit, it disappeared and I thought I accidentally deleted it. It was on again so I re-recorded and it happened again. This time I had hit exit multiple times and I thought that was it. I tried it with another recording and nothing happened. I still hadn't watched the whole show. It was on one more time, so I made sure to watch the whole thing. Then I hit exit once and it was gone. I came here to find out I wasn't losing my mind. Someone posted the list of channels that this happens on (THANK YOU FOR THAT!).
> The main reason I am posting is that I also have a TiVo THR22 HD DirecTV DVR. THIS DOES NOT HAPPEN WITH THE TIVO!!!!


Welcome to the forum! And no it shouldn't. If course the TiVo will never have restart either.


----------



## Lord Vader

Stuart Sweet said:


> There will be a fix coming to all receivers quite soon.


Is this the same "soon" time frame that waiting for Dual Live Buffer (a.k.a. DLB or now "Double Play") was--you know, the "soon" that came to mean 6, 12 months or more?


----------



## BubblePuppy

Lord Vader said:


> Is this the same "soon" time frame that waiting for Dual Live Buffer (a.k.a. DLB or now "Double Play") was--you know, the "soon" that came to mean 6, 12 months or more?


There are those here who did not wait for the update beam to voluntarily bless our boxes, it was forced to heal the sick.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Lord Vader said:


> Is this the same "soon" time frame that waiting for Dual Live Buffer (a.k.a. DLB or now "Double Play") was--you know, the "soon" that came to mean 6, 12 months or more?


There's no need to be catty. Regular customers are already receiving the update.


----------



## HarleyD

Stuart Sweet said:


> There's no need to be catty. Regular customers are already receiving the update.


I've already received the update on at least two of my HR2X boxes without taking any action. One of them as far back as 6/5


----------



## WestDC

toobs said:


> What is the workaround again? So many people are saying so many things where it is getting confusing.


The real work around is Don't Select a show that offers Start the choice to start from the beginning-


----------



## sigma1914

WestDC said:


> The real work around is Don't Select a show that offers Start the choice to start from the beginning-


But it's every show on those channels ... Kinda impossible when you record shows from them.


----------



## Laxguy

sigma1914 said:


> But it's every show on those channels ... Kinda impossible when you record shows from them.


If that's all you watch, then yes.

But one can also watch the half hour stuff without too much discomfort or need to change channels or recordings- and the Pause button works, IIRC!


----------



## Jon J

Stuart Sweet said:


> There's no need to be catty. Regular customers are already receiving the update.


Please define _Regular customers_. Everyone but us?


----------



## texasbrit

Jon J said:


> Please define _Regular customers_. Everyone but us?


Everyone...it's a progressive rollout....


----------



## hasan

Jon J said:


> Please define _Regular customers_. Everyone but us?


It just takes time, a few days to a week or so. A Regular customer is one who is not participating in the Cutting Edge Or CE program. If you don't know what that is, and are not participating in it, you are a regular customer.


----------



## The Real Bob

Laxguy said:


> If that's all you watch, then yes.
> 
> But one can also watch the half hour stuff without too much discomfort or need to change channels or recordings- and the Pause button works, IIRC!


Yes, sadly I am actually selecting shows to watch based on whether they are on watch-from-the-start channels while pathetically waiting for the fix to come down and allow me to watch all shows in a relaxed manner again.

I have tried to be careful and either finish watching shows or use the PIP trick, but I lost two shows due to once fumbling the remote (as I mentioned previously) and once pausing and then hitting exit to clear the DirecTV progress bar at the bottom of the screen so I could see part of a graphic. Apparently I mistimed it, and, poof, there went a show that had no replays scheduled.

And I lost two more shows previous to that, before I knew what was going on. This sucks. I don't understand why DirecTV didn't simply turn off the watch-from-the-start feature when they realized this bug was out there, then turn it back on when the fix had been widely deployed.

Short of forcing a download of some beta version, is there any way to help coax my receiver to get the new release? Would turning off power save mode help? Anything?


----------



## hasan

The Real Bob said:


> Yes, sadly I am actually selecting shows to watch based on whether they are on watch-from-the-start channels while pathetically waiting for the fix to come down and allow me to watch all shows in a relaxed manner again.
> 
> I have tried to be careful and either finish watching shows or use the PIP trick, but I lost two shows due to once fumbling the remote (as I mentioned previously) and once pausing and then hitting exit to clear the DirecTV progress bar at the bottom of the screen so I could see part of a graphic. Apparently I mistimed it, and, poof, there went a show that had no replays scheduled.
> 
> And I lost two more shows previous to that, before I knew what was going on. This sucks. I don't understand why DirecTV didn't simply turn off the watch-from-the-start feature when they realized this bug was out there, then turn it back on when the fix had been widely deployed.
> 
> Short of forcing a download of some beta version, is there any way to help coax my receiver to get the new release? Would turning off power save mode help? Anything?


No, nothing. Patience is your only friend at the moment.


----------



## damondlt

I see currently the HR20 - 100 and 700 have 870 in the stream. 
All the other HR still have the bad software in the stream.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## damondlt

Nevermind, just went inactive.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## phd

Have same problem with unwanted Genie deletions. Directv tech rep on phone yesterday advised that it is a problem known to Directv, and their engineers "are working on it." He was unaware of some aspects of problem, such as the "blue record circle" to left of recorded programs in List which are subject to this deletion. He said nothing can be presently done except not to start watching such recorded programs unless you intend to finish them in one viewing. More of Directv's brilliant technology solutions.


----------



## dpeters11

phd said:


> Have same problem with unwanted Genie deletions. Directv tech rep on phone yesterday advised that it is a problem known to Directv, and their engineers "are working on it." He was unaware of some aspects of problem, such as the "blue record circle" to left of recorded programs in List which are subject to this deletion. He said nothing can be presently done except not to start watching such recorded programs unless you intend to finish them in one viewing. More of Directv's brilliant technology solutions.


The only blue circle I can think of is the keep icon which is irrelevant to this issue. The lookback icon is on programs in the guide that are in progress and in channels with the affected feature.

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## benc6575

My call today to DTV support (June 9, 2014 @ 7pm EST) resulted in them telling me that a new update to correct this issue is being released Friday June 13, 2014! Good luck w/ that release date....


----------



## prushing

benc6575 said:


> My call today to DTV support (June 9, 2014 @ 7pm EST) resulted in them telling me that a new update to correct this issue is being released Friday June 13, 2014! Good luck w/ that release date....


it has already been released and if you read here, it first showed up last week, it just takes time to get to everyone


----------



## peds48

it may come sooner than later


----------



## dpeters11

peds48 said:


> it may come sooner than later


Though there are some members that have their DVRs on power strips and shut them off at night. They may want to adjust that schedule for a few nights.


----------



## The Real Bob

I got the update this morning at 3:49 AM. My long (1.5 weeks!) nightmare is finally over. It'll be nice to have watching a little TV be relaxing again.

I didn't do anything special to get the update (aside from complaining in this forum yesterday). I just turned on the receiver a few minutes ago and it was there.

Hopefully everyone else got it or will get it soon.


----------



## dpeters11

The Real Bob said:


> I got the update this morning at 3:49 AM. My long (1.5 weeks!) nightmare is finally over. It'll be nice to have watching a little TV be relaxing again.
> .


What time zone are you in?

Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## drwdbs

We got the update this morning on our Genie- Central Time Zone (Alabama).

Still haven't gotten it on our HR-24's


----------



## sigma1914

Finally received it in Texas.


----------



## damondlt

Still nothing here in PA.


----------



## peds48

damondlt said:


> Still nothing here in PA.


we are always last

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raott

texasbrit said:


> Everyone...it's a progressive rollout....


This rollout should not be progressive at all. It ought to be immediate given the bug.


----------



## sigma1914

raott said:


> This rollout should not be progressive at all. It ought to be immediate given the bug.


I agree because this was one horrible bug.


----------



## tonyd79

damondlt said:


> Still nothing here in PA.


I thought you downloaded the CEs this weekend? You won't get the push as the CE is a newer version.


----------



## Jon J

hasan said:


> A Regular customer is one who is not participating in the Cutting Edge Or CE program. If you don't know what that is, and are not participating in it, you are a regular customer.


I've been a nominal CE member for quite some time. Not as rabid as most. However, I did happen to stumble across this thread the Friday before the special download window and updated all four of my HR2Xs.


----------



## dpeters11

sigma1914 said:


> I agree because this was one horrible bug.


Is it even feasible for them to update the software on all receivers in one night?


----------



## sigma1914

dpeters11 said:


> Is it even feasible for them to update the software on all receivers in one night?


I would think so. Wasn't there emergency pushes in the day before?


----------



## The Real Bob

The Real Bob said:


> I got the update this morning at 3:49 AM. My long (1.5 weeks!) nightmare is finally over. It'll be nice to have watching a little TV be relaxing again.
> 
> I didn't do anything special to get the update (aside from complaining in this forum yesterday). I just turned on the receiver a few minutes ago and it was there.
> 
> Hopefully everyone else got it or will get it soon.





dpeters11 said:


> What time zone are you in?
> 
> Sent from my Z10 using DBSTalk mobile app


Eastern Daylight Time. I'm in Michigan.


----------



## damondlt

tonyd79 said:


> I thought you downloaded the CEs this weekend? You won't get the push as the CE is a newer version.


It's not in the stream. Period. And my HR23 and 24 are on national as of yesterday. 
And a national push has never been stopped by a CE yet.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## Laxguy

dpeters11 said:


> Is it even feasible for them to update the software on all receivers in one night?


The pushing could most likely be done in one night, but I bet that they don't do so as call centers would be overwhelmed by some percentage of the entire base calling in.


----------



## hasan

I got the update last night (middle of night/early morning as usual) on the HR44-700. I did nothing to initiate it, just waited.
We are in Iowa. Our HR24-200 (in the same rack) did not get any update yet., neither did the wife's HR24. All in good time, fortunately, there are no recordings on the affected channels on the two HR24s.
I was worried about Longmire on the 44, so at least that one is protected!


----------



## tonyd79

damondlt said:


> It's not in the stream. Period. And my HR23 and 24 are on national as of yesterday.
> And a national push has never been stopped by a CE yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


Stream is national. PA is not different than California as far as the stream is concerned.

And, yes, if your CE is a later version than the NR, then the NR will not load. Unless you force it yourself. Unless you drop back to the previous NR that is in the stream (863), you will not get 870 as yours is higher.

I understand that you kept a couple back. I thought I read you did all your systems in the CE.

BTW, right now, HR44-200 is showing 870 in the stream.


----------



## tonyd79

Laxguy said:


> The pushing could most likely be done in one night, but I bet that they don't do so as call centers would be overwhelmed by some percentage of the entire base calling in.


The actual download of the software can be done at the same time to all systems. Do they have a notification mechanism that can make all the systems download at once? Or do they have to put the machine names in the stream and have limited space for that.

I don't really buy the call center angle once the software is vetted (and it should be by now, particularly since it repairs a problem).


----------



## PokerJoker

Got 087F on all my HRs last night at 2 AM. 

This is HR21s and 24s, and is in Vegas.

Keith


----------



## tonyd79

PokerJoker said:


> Got 087F on all my HRs last night at 2 AM.
> 
> This is HR21s and 24s, and is in Vegas.
> 
> Keith


Looks like 87f is in the stream for most HR2x boxes right now. Maybe they are working toward it being the NR.


----------



## dpeters11

tonyd79 said:


> The actual download of the software can be done at the same time to all systems. Do they have a notification mechanism that can make all the systems download at once? Or do they have to put the machine names in the stream and have limited space for that.
> 
> I don't really buy the call center angle once the software is vetted (and it should be by now, particularly since it repairs a problem).


But we've seen plenty of times where an already flaky box takes a dive off the deepend when a new version comes down.

It wouldn't be unheard of for them to update a certain number of receivers, a good representative sample, and wait a few days before accelerating the process.


----------



## joeyjoey

Hello everyone. First post. In Michigan, got Genie last week and noticed my recordings are being deleted. As of today--5:20pm EDT at 6-10-14-- still on software 0x863.


----------



## The Real Bob

joeyjoey said:


> Hello everyone. First post. In Michigan, got Genie last week and noticed my recordings are being deleted. As of today--5:20pm EDT at 6-10-14-- still on software 0x863.


Yikes. What a terrible initial experience.

Contrary to what some people have said about their experience, I have been with DirecTV for 11 years and have very rarely had problems. This one was a doozy, and in my experience not at all typical. So, don't worry, it gets better.

The quasi-official word seems to be everyone will be updated by June 13, so you should at most have 3 more days to put up with this. In the meantime, if you're not as clumsy as me, you can use the PIP workaround to prevent deletion.


----------



## joeyjoey

I'm seeing these terms NR, PA, CE. What do they mean? Also 'damndlt' posted that he/she is on national. What does that mean too? I'm new here.


----------



## damondlt

PA is Pennsylvania

NR is National release
National is the current software version directv authorized for its receivers.

CE is cutting-edge , experimental software that's in beta testing.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## dpeters11

joeyjoey said:


> I'm seeing these terms NR, PA, CE. What do they mean? Also 'damndlt' posted that he/she is on national. What does that mean too? I'm new here.


The main ones you had questions about are answered, but also good resources here, including acronyms. Though some of these are not exactly used a lot so don't get freaked out that there are a lot of them.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/189822-tips-resources-faqs-and-important-links/


----------



## tonyd79

dpeters11 said:


> But we've seen plenty of times where an already flaky box takes a dive off the deepend when a new version comes down.
> 
> It wouldn't be unheard of for them to update a certain number of receivers, a good representative sample, and wait a few days before accelerating the process.


Yes but we seem to be at that point already.


----------



## dpeters11

Right, looking at the firmware data on the satellite, it does look like things are wrapping up.


----------



## gaperrine

Laxguy said:


> The pushing could most likely be done in one night, but I bet that they don't do so as call centers would be overwhelmed by some percentage of the entire base calling in.


I would think they would get more calls about programs auto deleting than calls about the software working correctly. They should send out the fix as soon as possible.


----------



## peds48

gaperrine said:


> I would think they would get more calls about programs auto deleting than calls about the software working correctly. They should send out the fix as soon as possible.


surprising enough, I have been to many, many homes that had no idea that this was happening. one of the reasons was because they never recorded on the affected channels, another reason was because they blamed another family member, some thought they were delusional (really, few folks actually said this!). So yeah, not every one called to complain.


----------



## dpeters11

gaperrine said:


> I would think they would get more calls about programs auto deleting than calls about the software working correctly. They should send out the fix as soon as possible.


A large number already have the fix. This will likely be done completely in 2-3 days or less.



peds48 said:


> surprising enough, I have been to many, many homes that had no idea that this was happening. one of the reasons was because they never recorded on the affected channels, another reason was because they blamed another family member, some thought they were delusional (really, few folks actually said this!). So yeah, not every one called to complain.


This is definitely not surprising. I bet some actually thought it was a feature. "I'm done watching that, it deletes it for me. Why doesn't every channel do that?" But yeah, if someone mostly watches the networks, or not much on History or the Viacom channels, they really may never have come across it.


----------



## Cathy

Hi all, thanks for the great forum!

I also blamed the dog for deleting Longmire last week, but alas, it happened again last night..the hardware is an Hr24, I stepped away, hubbie switched to the sox game after pausing Longmire, and upon trying to start watching the show again about 10 minutes later, it was gone. :-(

We got an upgrade to 0x87f at 03:48 this morning, and if someone can confirm their delete problem is gone with this upgrade, could they please post it?

We have no genie in our home network, just two HR 24's and an HR 22.

I spent about an hour reading the first dozen pages of this conversation, and somewhere along the line was a list of the stations affected by this bug. If someone knows where it is and they could post it again, I would appreciate it. 

Thanks, Cathy


----------



## dpeters11

Cathy said:


> Hi all, thanks for the great forum!
> 
> I also blamed the dog for deleting Longmire last week, but alas, it happened again last night..the hardware is an Hr24, I stepped away, hubbie switched to the sox game after pausing Longmire, and upon trying to start watching the show again about 10 minutes later, it was gone. :-(
> 
> We got an upgrade to 0x87f at 03:48 this morning, and if someone can confirm their delete problem is gone with this upgrade, could they please post it?
> 
> We have no genie in our home network, just two HR 24's and an HR 22.
> 
> I spent about an hour reading the first dozen pages of this conversation, and somewhere along the line was a list of the stations affected by this bug. If someone knows where it is and they could post it again, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks, Cathy


87f does have the fix. The short list of affected channels were ones owned by Viacom and A&E (including History etc) along with Audience Network. But you won't have the issue anymore if all your boxes got 87f last night.


----------



## Cathy

Thanks for the quick response, and I'll let you know I notice if 'the dog' introduced any new 'features' with this version


----------



## anex80

RIP 0x0863. It was a short and troubling run. Just as you aided in deleting many peoples prized recordings alas, now you yourself have been deleted!


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## prushing

peds48 said:


> surprising enough, I have been to many, many homes that had no idea that this was happening. one of the reasons was because they never recorded on the affected channels, another reason was because they blamed another family member, some thought they were delusional (really, few folks actually said this!). So yeah, not every one called to complain.


I wonder if there are enough families destroyed by DTV auto delete bug that they could make a class action lawsuit.

Comcast should make a commercial saying don't wreck your family because the Genie deletes your wife's favorite show.

/sarcasm


----------



## tonyd79

The fix (87f) is in the stream now for most, but not all, HR2x boxes. The stream for Genies has 870 for all HR44s.


----------



## joeyjoey

My Genie got the update last night. I set a recording for a show that was deleted by the box before. Started playing it, then exited out. Recording is still there. The fix is in; in a good way.


----------



## dpeters11

I hope all (or at least some) of the new people that found us with this bug stick around


----------



## The Real Bob

anex80 said:


> RIP 0x0863. It was a short and troubling run. Just as you aided in deleting many peoples prized recordings alas, now you yourself have been deleted!


Ugh, I can't even go along with a tongue-in-cheek "alas"...

I watched a few shows with my wife yesterday evening (after getting 870) and was able to bounce around between programs as before with no issues, just like the good old days of two weeks ago. 863 will not be missed by me.


----------



## tonyd79

The Real Bob said:


> Ugh, I can't even go along with a tongue-in-cheek "alas"...
> 
> I watched a few shows with my wife yesterday evening (after getting 870) and was able to bounce around between programs as before with no issues, just like the good old days of two weeks ago. 863 will not be missed by me.


As bugs go, 863 was no pinkie.


----------



## somedumbname

Been waiting for 0x087F to come available for my box and watching the firmware watcher and haven't been lucky enough to get the update yet.

It still hasn't updated, but just a little while ago I saw a 0x089E in the firmware watcher for it? Is that one of the CE versions or what?

Also, is there any difference between forcing an update and when the box gets the update pushed to it? As long as you catch the same version it's no different, correct?

This bug has been killing me for weeks now and apparently here in OH we don't get any love on the updates like others have...


----------



## dpeters11

somedumbname said:


> Been waiting for 0x087F to come available for my box and watching the firmware watcher and haven't been lucky enough to get the update yet.
> 
> It still hasn't updated, but just a little while ago I saw a 0x089E in the firmware watcher for it? Is that one of the CE versions or what?
> 
> Also, is there any difference between forcing an update and when the box gets the update pushed to it? As long as you catch the same version it's no different, correct?
> 
> This bug has been killing me for weeks now and apparently here in OH we don't get any love on the updates like others have...


There is no difference between a force and auto download if it's the same version. Hopefully you'll get it tonight. It's the same bits.


----------



## somedumbname

First post and I get a reply from a fellow Cincinnatian, small world!

Assumed that was the case. In theory there shouldn't be any difference but considering there seems to be little to no rhyme or reason as far as what release is listed in the firmware watcher I am not taking any chances (Especially if picking up a CE really means I couldn't get any tech support, that would suck). I didn't get to be a senior software engineer by trusting other people's software or reasoning. 

Any word on why they have that 0x089E release out there? Is that a CE release or is there another issue that's causing them to push out yet another update?


----------



## doxirox

I have 0x73a as software. I can't see when it was updated. My dvr is deleting everything. I have tried to exit out of shows every way you could possibly think of. It's completely driving me insane. My roommate was screaming at me because he thinks I'm purposely deleting all the shows.


----------



## doxirox

Also, why do some recorded shows have a blue circle with a K in it all of a sudden. I have never seen this before.


----------



## litzdog911

doxirox said:


> Also, why do some recorded shows have a blue circle with a K in it all of a sudden. I have never seen this before.


Those are recordings that won't be deleted until you specifically delete them. It's a "save" option called "Keep until I delete".


----------



## dpeters11

doxirox said:


> I have 0x73a as software. I can't see when it was updated. My dvr is deleting everything. I have tried to exit out of shows every way you could possibly think of. It's completely driving me insane. My roommate was screaming at me because he thinks I'm purposely deleting all the shows.


73A is for Genie clients. What version is your Genie on? Looking at the Firmware Monitor, 870 is live for all Genie models currently, as is 87F for HR2x.


----------



## hclarkjr

mine updated this morning AT 3:48am, i live in PA


----------



## bjamin82

Sorry... 20 pages behind here... can someone post a status and/or summary?

Thanks


----------



## dpeters11

bjamin82 said:


> Sorry... 20 pages behind here... can someone post a status and/or summary?
> 
> Thanks


Looking at the firmware in the stream, it seems the rollout is finishing up at this point.


----------



## joed32

I hope it's not finished. I have 4 Dvrs and no luck yet in Riverside California.


----------



## peds48

joed32 said:


> I hope it's not finished. I have 4 Dvrs and no luck yet in Riverside California.


that is kind of weird as I though CA was the included in the first or second round

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyd79

joed32 said:


> I hope it's not finished. I have 4 Dvrs and no luck yet in Riverside California.


You could force the download.


----------



## dpeters11

But, if you do force it, be sure you start downloading the right one. If it doesn't say 0x087F for a HR2x or 0x0870 on a Genie, do a red button reboot and don't download.


----------



## tonyd79

dpeters11 said:


> But, if you do force it, be sure you start downloading the right one. If it doesn't say 0x087F for a HR2x or 0x0870 on a Genie, do a red button reboot and don't download.


Good point.


----------



## joed32

tonyd79 said:


> You could force the download.


I could but I'll give it until Monday. How would I know whether it was downloading the right version?


----------



## BubblePuppy

joed32 said:


> I could but I'll give it until Monday. How would I know whether it was downloading the right version?


When it finds and starts downloading the version # is displayed.


----------



## jeepsandjets

Reading this thread because by 2.5 year old HD DVR not Genie (went on line in Jan 2012 not sure of number) started deleting (now June 2014) my usa Top Gear programs. Happened 3 times now. First time watched it half way through and went back and it was off the DVR. So found it and set to record again. Watched it and clicked "do not delete" went back later and gone. Exact same thing occurred again when watched 2nd episode finished watching clicked "Do Not Delete" went back and gone. I know my Art Mann Presents programs are still being save,. most others I delete after watching. I am connected to internet but think I may pull that plug. My internet speed is to slow to use any of them features.  any body else notice this.??????????


----------



## inkahauts

Pulling the Internet will have no affect on the bug. 

You need a software update.


----------



## peds48

jeepsandjets said:


> Reading this thread because by 2.5 year old HD DVR not Genie (went on line in Jan 2012 not sure of number) started deleting (now June 2014) my usa Top Gear programs. Happened 3 times now. First time watched it half way through and went back and it was off the DVR. So found it and set to record again. Watched it and clicked "do not delete" went back later and gone. Exact same thing occurred again when watched 2nd episode finished watching clicked "Do Not Delete" went back and gone. I know my Art Mann Presents programs are still being save,. most others I delete after watching. I am connected to internet but think I may pull that plug. My internet speed is to slow to use any of them features.  any body else notice this.??????????


All DVRs and Genies should be updated by now, what is your current software version?


----------



## jeepsandjets

peds48 said:


> All DVRs and Genies should be updated by now, what is your current software version?


Soft ware says is ox87f, yesterday, 3:44a
receiver HR24.500

Looks like it did some kind of update yesterday June 13 2014
roger


----------



## peds48

that software has the auto delete fix


----------



## Laxguy

Just to satisfy yourself, record some programs you don't care about from the channels with the Start Over feature- mostly in the 300's. Then watch, exit, see what happens. You should be good!


----------



## joed32

BubblePuppy said:


> When it finds and starts downloading the version # is displayed.


Then what do you do if it's the wrong version? Can you just stop it or what? I'm going to wait until Monday at least, maybe a few days longer. I've been with Directv forever but I have never had occasion to force an update.


----------



## knoxbh

Yesterday, we were watching a folder with 3 recordings (watching first recording). When finished watching, clicked on "Delete Now" = not only did it delete that recording but the next in line also. This is not an isolated occasion - has been happening quite regularly in the past week or so (thank God for Hulu+). What is happening all of a sudden? Once during the past week, my wife had a bunch of one show recorded in a folder. I watched another recording, used Delete Now, and her whole folder disappeared (not a happy wife!). WE have been with DirecTV since 1996 and never had this much trouble. By the way, once instance happened on a HR-24 and another on the Genie HR-44.


----------



## longrider

joed32 said:


> Then what do you do if it's the wrong version? Can you just stop it or what? I'm going to wait until Monday at least, maybe a few days longer. I've been with Directv forever but I have never had occasion to force an update.


Yes you can abort a download safely anytime before 90% complete. Just do a RBR.


----------



## dpeters11

And chances are on Monday, you will get the right version. If you end up reloading the same old version that you have, you may see everything gone from your list of recordings, but they will come back after a bit.


----------



## BubblePuppy

joed32 said:


> Then what do you do if it's the wrong version? Can you just stop it or what? I'm going to wait until Monday at least, maybe a few days longer. I've been with Directv forever but I have never had occasion to force an update.


If it is the wrong version just press the red button.


----------



## tonyd79

It looks like the fix is now the NR from looking at the versions in the stream so it is safe at pretty much any time. Just say away from the CE windows (11 pm to 1 am ET Friday and Saturday nights).


----------



## hasan

knoxbh said:


> Yesterday, we were watching a folder with 3 recordings (watching first recording). When finished watching, clicked on "Delete Now" = not only did it delete that recording but the next in line also. This is not an isolated occasion - has been happening quite regularly in the past week or so (thank God for Hulu+). What is happening all of a sudden? Once during the past week, my wife had a bunch of one show recorded in a folder. I watched another recording, used Delete Now, and her whole folder disappeared (not a happy wife!). WE have been with DirecTV since 1996 and never had this much trouble. By the way, once instance happened on a HR-24 and another on the Genie HR-44.


You might be getting some "keybounce", which issues multiple commands with only one button press. you might try a different remote, try RF instead of IR or vice versa.
I am on RF and every once in a while I will get keybounce and I almost delete the wrong program!


----------



## jeepsandjets

Well tried the record some channel with the start over feature. Recorded about 15 min went and viewed 5 or so and looks like it is still there. So maybe OK. My original problem was with USA Top Gear program. So holding out till another one of these is recorded. Thanks all for the info
roger


----------



## Laxguy

If concerned, roger, make a half dozen recordings you have no intention of watching or keeping. You'll sleep better!


----------

